# Intrigue In Candara



## Jemal (Dec 4, 2002)

OOC : This will be the IC thread for posting in my Political 3E game.  the OOC thread is the "New D&D 3e Game starting" thread.  Those that have made their characters (You know who you are) may start posting here.  IF you're NOT in this campaign, OR If you want another campaign similar to it, I suggest checking the "Breaking of Gavar" thread, in this same 'in character' folder.  It's pretty good.


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 4, 2002)

It was a lovely evening in Candara, as many of them were. The sun was just beginning to set. Two figures sat on the balcony of the upscale eating and dining establishment, tending to work off the weariness of the day.

"Ahh," Ariel thought to herself as she took a sip of the hot, spiced wine, "what a lovely treat after a hard day 's work, instructing the new class of acolytes in the tenet's of the faith of Aphrodite. 

"You look, shall I say, bored, mejhana?" Elsbeth, Ariel's friend and Sister in the faith, took a sip of her beverage. Elsbeth stared at her friend. The two had known each other since they were young teens, having come to the Temple as Acolytes at the same time. Elsbeth was always in awe of her fiery red-headed friend, who while having a knack for finding trouble, always seemed to get involved in interesting and exciting things, from adventuring to intrigue. It never was a dull moment hanging around with Ariel. Sometimes Elsbeth swore that Aphrodite convienetly placed Ariel in the path of trouble. As far back as she can remember, Ariel had the knack for turning the simplest problem into a disaster, but always managed to find a way out, that was unique.

"Not bored," replied Ariel, "but looking for something interesting to come along. I haven't had a real adventure in awhile and I do grow bored teaching Religion and Oratory to the Acolytes in the Temple. There isn't any excitement in that."

Elsbeth frowned a bit. "What do you expect? We aren't exactly a martial or adventuring faith. I mean, sometimes our clergy are hired out as healers and what not, but that is about the extent of it." Elsbeth took another sip. As with all sisters of the Faith, Elsbeth was also a picture of beauty, Black hair, fair skin and Blue Eyes. "Besides, if I know fate, Aphrodite has something planned for you in the near future. Probably just around the corner..."

Ariel smiled at her friend. "I hope that you are right. Let's just sit here and watch the sun set and you can help me with tomorrow's Oratory Class preparation."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 4, 2002)

*Enter the Mage*

Talisian bent low to the earth to pick up Spook the cat so he woudn't lick the blood off the body. He had heard of a ghost that had been plaguing the town of Fazen in Chandra, but it had turned out to be a Gnoll with a bad sense of humor and a taste for human flesh. 
“Well” Tal thought to himself, “at least it wasn’t an true haunting. Perhaps I should drop in on Elsbeth. I have not seen her since she was last at Quinath. Besides, I look a fright covered in all this blood.” The mother of the little boy that the “ghost” tried to eat came up to Tal and thanked him and tried to hand him some coins. “Please madam, I did what was right and there is no need for recompense. Save the money that the Gnoll has taken and make sure your son gets to a mages academy within the next 3 years. He is a mage born if ever I saw one.” The boy who was about 9 years old leapt into the air and started asking all manner of questions of Tal. “I am not the teacher you want or need child. Please take care of your mother. I must be off.”

Tal boarded his small rented coach and requested of his driver to take him to the temple of Aphrodite. It was a days ride from Fazen but the ride was pleasant and gave Talisian time to think. He could feel destiny calling but could not tell from where. Perhaps Elsbeth could help answer that question. Elsbeth and Tal had had a talk many months ago and decided that even though Tal worshiped Mystra; He was obviously under the spells of Aphrodite. That was the only explanation for his love affair with the barbarian princess Anngel. Tal could only nod his head and agree.

When he reached the temple, Tal asked to be led to Elsbeth and found her sitting having a drink with another priestess, one of surpassing beauty…..


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 4, 2002)

Ariel was just about to say something pithy and wise to her friend, when an elf that was unknown to her came to seek her friend out. "Elsbeth, I think you have a visitor."

"Ahh, Tal, so good to see you, I was just talking about random events with my friend Ariel when you arrived." She gave Ariel a rather smug smile, "see this proves my point. When you are around, the unexpected happens." 

Ariel motioned to an empty chair. "Please, Tal, sit down and join us." She stood up and offered her hand to Tal, "I am Ariel, humble servant of Aphrodite. Pleased to meet you." Her long, lustrous red hair was flowing across her shoulders, and a faint glit of metal could be seen underneath her clothes.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 4, 2002)

"Well met Priestess." Talisian said as he took her hand in friendship. Spook jumped on the table spilling the creamer and lapping the spill with gusto. 
"Spook! Manners. You know better than that!" Tal said. "We do not impose such on thier hospitality. What Anngel allows you to do at her home does not apply here." The black cat with the white skull marking on his face obeyed and jumped into Ariel's lap, insisting on a few pets for being good.
Using the end of his cloak to sop up the mess Tal continued "Elsbeth dear one it has been some months since I have seen you and thought a surprise was in order." The wry smile on his handsome face offset by the blushing of his pointed ears. As nomal Tal was dressed in traveling clothes of darkest black and his grandfather's hand hidden under his shirt.
"Anngel sends her love and wants me to tell you that the 'thing' you talked about is very good. Whatever that means. Sometimes I wonder if it is easier to understand the dead than women." He joked.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 4, 2002)

Finnegan sipped the last draught of ale from the mug. Bitter, like life, he mused. Finn laughed softly,'Aye, Bitter, yet there is always room for another ale, another bit of hope'.
Finnegan gestured to the server.
What the woman saw, however was Crolmyr Mac Brogyln, a modest actor in the local theatres, one given to poems and a bit of acrobatics. Brogyln was a crowd favorite among the common folk, as he often talked for hours after performances and it was rumored that he gave generously to the poorer folk living in the city.
The woman returned with a smile and a frothing Dark Ale. 'This'n is on me, Brog...'
'Bah, Katarina, I can't take free from you or this fine establishment, you are too kind, M'Lass.'
Brogyln put a silver coin on the table for the drink and stared at the matronly woman.
'Lass indeed, you Knave.' Katarina laughed as she took up the coin,'I'll bring yer change in a moment Brog...'
'That's for you my fair Lady, put a bit away for that son of yers, he is a bright boy and he deserves some new shoes or what not.And bring him by on Weeksend, I'll make sure you two have good seats at the theatre.'
Katarina smiled and turned to go, which gave ample opportunity for Brogyln's loud smack on her rather full bottom.
'Knave!' she laughed again as she ran back to the kitchen, her one hand on the serving tray, the other on her stinging bottom.
Brogyln looked about the restaurant, there were several soldiers at a table, young officers in the Watch: men glad to be off duty and enjoying a pint of fine ale and a slice of the best pie in Candara. Nearby, two merchants busily engaged in business
(Finnegan looked closely 'as I said 20 is far too much for them, how about 10?') Finn could not read the other man's lips,as his back was to him, though from the raise in volume, he was not ammused.
Nearby 2 women sat and chatted, one bore a striking resemblance to Gwynaera, his childhood Love. The young man sighed inwardly, his Firey haired sweetheart might be dead now, or enslaved, or living as the Emperor's Concubine.
Finn shook these thoughts from  his head as a man, no...an Elf approached and sat down. An elf and a cat. Odd for the elf to bring a cat with him to have dinner...Finn laughed aloud as the cat spilled the cream on the table. 'Well, no use crying,' he thought. Smiling again, he listened to the conversation with interest.


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 4, 2002)

*Interesting Cat you have there...*

"What a charming cat you have here," Ariel began to scratch Spook behind the ears. "He seems to be rather friendly." Ariel glanced at her friend. "You told him about, the thing, I see."

Elsbeth giggled. "Actually, that was Ariel's advice. I asked her. She seems to be rather, um, knowledgeable about those things."

Ariel continued to pet Spook. "So, what brings you to our fair city, Tel? You haven't decided to come join our Temple staff have you?" A slight giggle erupts from her lips. "Seriously, though, pardon the intrusion, but we don't see many elves here in the city. Several of my elven sisters in the order say that all of the stone and brick buildings make them claustrophobic, the lack of open spaces disconcerts them to a degree."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 4, 2002)

Spook purrs and starts swatting at the tassle that holds Ariel's robes closed. Tal tries not to look but it obviously overcompensating. 
"I came see my dear friend Elsbeth. Spook came for the wonderful catnip she grows in the gardens here." That said the obviously intellegent cat got up, hopped to the table and streached. As Tal reached for him Spook darted off in the direction of the gardens. "I actualy grew up in a much more enclosed environment than this. I love looking at the architecture and the beauty in the bas-reliefs." He said "Spook is far more than a cat by the way. He is my familiar. I am a Necromancer." Tal waited for the inevitable round of questions starting with "your evil?"


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 4, 2002)

"I am glad that your cat," Ariel grins mischieviously, "likes my tassles. I am also glad that you like our fair city. The architecture and the city itself are lovely. There are many things to like here in Candara." She pauses, takes a sip of her wine, then continues. "Necromancer, eh? Rather an interesting choice of occupation. I suspect that you are not like many of your brethren who practice the same art. You seem, rather interesting. Your mannerisms are much different that others who delve into those mysteries. I would not be far off the mark, correct?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 4, 2002)

Tal Looks at the priestess and replies "I am not like the dark magi that most people associate with the spirit path. I am not a life hateing evil cretin if that is what your asking." His eyebrows raise in mock iritation. "actualy I'm a fairly nice. I help the elderly and don't kick puppies or anything nasty at all." 
He finally sits and orders a glass of water with lime in it. "Actualy I was born and raised in the city of Quinath in the valley of sorrow's end. My mother was a necromancer as were both of her parents." He sips at the water and thinks about the marble city with houses and mosuleums intermixed.
"I was just in the area traveling on a matter of no real importance for the Vizier of the king of the Realms of Ukko. I had heard from one of the villagers that a ghost had come to the town of Fazen and I went to investigate. The 'ghost' happened to be a Gnoll with a sorcerous streak and a like of illusion spells. Rest assured There is no longer a ghost in Fazen."


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 4, 2002)

"I am sure that it is fate that we have met then, for this is the first time that I have ever met a necromancer who is good hearted. That is refreshing. I like people who have good in their hearts. Is it hard, following that path and retaining your goodness? I mean, it must be frightening at times to see what many mortals are not meant to see. I know that I have trouble around those who live but don't live."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 5, 2002)

"Father Toni, what do these paintings mean? They seem to tell a story."
"They tell indeed the story of our Mistress, the Mother of Peace."
"Can you tell me? Please"
"Sure, Daniel. It starts here. There was once a woman named Chrystalla. She lived happily with her husband and her son, for she was a kind wife and a loving mother.
Then the war came, and her husband and her son had to go. She hugged and kissed them and remained home, waiting for their return. But they never came back.
Instead a child came, an orphan, looking for food and a warm place to pass the night. It was then that she realized she could weep no more, for she had a new mission. She had to find all the people who were suffering as she was, and help them, feed them, soothe them, give them a reason to live on.
She took her husbands's grey cloak, and ventured into the night. That's why we also call her the Grey Lady. 
Soon her house was a new home to the orphan, the desperate, the poor and the old, the crippled and the downtrodden, but also to all the people who came looking for her wisdom, or her comforting smile. All of them she welcomed and protected, and she taught them, for she felt that ignorance will always be a threat to peace.
Many people came bringing gifts for her, but she never kept anything for herself, she used them all to help who was in need.
Then a band of raiders came, they had heard tales about a woman who was visited by sages and nobles bringing treasures and they want to pillage her home.
She told her guests to stay in the house and she went alone to face the bandits.
Tales tell that she spoke to them, and touched their very hearts, so that they threw away their weapons ashamed, all of them but one, who went on to strike her.
She didn't run. He lifted his sword against her, but just before he could harm her, a lightning came down from the sky, striking the raider. Then the mighty god Ukko appeared, took her in his arms and brang her to heavens because she truly deserved it.
Since that day the blessing of the Mother of Peace shine upon those who care about their less fortunate brothers, and my brethren carry on her grey cloak and her mission."
"Father Antonio? I'm sorry to disturb you, a man came with this letter for you."
"Don't worry, Nathan. I was telling little Daniel the story of the Grey Lady." says the priest reading the letter.
"Daniel, it seems I have to prepare myself for a journey. Will you read the book I gave to you while I'm away?"
"Oh, all of a sudden?! Where are you going?"
"I have to meet an old friend of mine who need my help. Will you read it?"
"Sure, Father Toni."
"This is a good boy! Now go, your father's probably waiting for you."
"Oh! I almost forgot! Goodbye!"
"Goodbye, Daniel."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 5, 2002)

Tal smiles at Ariel's question "I have never had an issue. Remember that we all die. and all are spirits. whether we go to our last reward or hang around here we don't stop being who we are. My grandparents are still as loving and careing in death as they were as living beings. I also do not deal with the evil forces that a Necromancer can call upon. Remember that Negative in not the same as evil."


----------



## Jemal (Dec 5, 2002)

In the restaraunt run by the church of Aphrodite (A not so uncommon way to make money outside of donations), the priestesses sat chatting amiably with Tal, when the door swings open with such speed that a gust of wind can be felt halfway across the room.

As they enter, the sudenly quiet room can hear the two heralds speaking incredulously.
"ALL OF THEM?! Slaughtered just like that?"
"Aye, I'ld not have thought even HE would be so bold!"
Noticing the attention they've attracted, one of the men takes the opportunity to address the crowd.

"I'm afraid I have bad news, my fellows.  The Emporer has begun an attack upon our noble homeland!  I have a missive her for the Preistess' of the Temple." He looks around hopefully, holding a folded peice of paper.  "Also, the Minister has ordered an immediate lifting of the no-weapons law.  Any who wish can join in the fight to save our homeland." He nods to his compatriot, who is plastering a poster onto the wall beside the door.  
Several people crowd around reading the poster as the first herald continues looking for the Preistess'.

MEANWHILE:
After Reading the letter, Father Antonio quickly gathers together his things, preparing for a journey that cannot be delayed.  He, like many other priests/priestesses, has been called on for his abilities.  

THE LETTER: (for Father Antonio and Ariel ONLY)

Noble clergy, The Emporer has finally ceased his charade of 'diplomacy' and launched an attack on Candara.  3 cities have been destroyed in this disastrous and dastardly stroke of cowardice!  I call upon you to serve the people, and use your god-given abilities to help protect and heal.  If you can assist in any way, please make with all haste to the main chapel, where you will be assigned to teams based on your skills.

Sincerely hopeful - Minister Steinberg

THE POSTER: (These are all over town, EVERYONE can read this)
As you may or may not be aware, the Kelt Imperium has launched an assault upon Candara.  By the authority of the council of Candara, all citizens are hereby authorized to carry and wield weaponry in defense of this land.  Any noble souls who wish to aid in the ousting of this evil influence may report to the Castle Barracks.
-The Courts of Candara

OOC : I like to start things off with a bang.  Everyone may now begin in earnest (hopefully)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 5, 2002)

Tal looks at the Priestess' and says "Well that puts a damper on an otherwise pleasant day." He gets up and starts moving toward the place he last saw Spook. "I'll be back in a moment. If you have need of me simply let me know."


----------



## drs (Dec 5, 2002)

Back from investigating a shady slaver Thomas makes his way through the city gates, "That's odd no one keeping watch". Down a side alley he sees a group of people gathered around some type of notice. Thomas gets closer to the crowd and asks one of the on lookers about the commotion, "Excuse me sir what's this notice about?"
"War son, the bloody Imperium has started to invade! A call to arms has been issued." Says the well rounded blood stained butcher.
"Many thanks good Sir." Thomas says as he leaves the crowd, and then makes his way to his dwelling.
Sitting outside of his home, looking towards the sea is a young man, explorer or traveler of some sort, judging by his clothes. As Thomas nears the man he checks that he can quickly slip out a dagger if need be.
"So Julian is now sending hardened men in arms to get his money? Well you can tell him the same thing I told the last guy he sent, I won that money fair and square! He chose his dog first, not my fault it had a broken leg." Thomas says with a smirk whilst he jiggles his door open, "bloody thing, I'm gonna havta get someone to look at it, not a carpenter are ya?" Thomas asks the man, "Well come on say something, you 'ere about money, to fix my door, or what?"
The young man clears his throat, "The Reaver? That you Sir?"
"Thomas Reaver yes, The Reaver is what the idiots at the tavern call me, they think I go round murdering people and such. Well I do, but, nah I don't." Kind of losing track of things Thomas continues, "So yeah Reavers the name, killing scum is my game."
"Err..." The man looks around as if he's done a mistake though quickly regains his composure, "[Blank] is my name, and I've heard a few things about yourself and I've been given recommendation to seek you out..-"
"Ha ha what the heavens for!"
"As a mentor sir, I've been into some trouble recently and if one like yourself could help me learn a thing or too it'd help me greatly."
With a sheepish grin on his face Thomas says, "Hmm, well I'll be a dwarf swimming, come on come in and tell me 'bout yourself. Oh and you hear about the war, blasted mages!"

OOC: I've left it as general as possible but that's an introduction for Thomas Hobbes' character (So long as he gets it up in time). If you could Thomas do a little background for your character and then we'll discuss going to join up for the war.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 5, 2002)

Finnegan drained his Ale, one long drawn out swallow. Setting dwn the mug, the young man looked about him. People were whispering hurridly, some yelling, some even laughing and talking about what a Drubbing Candara would give the Emperor.
'You know Nothing, gentle Folk...' this loud enough for those nearby to hear, loud enough for the soldiers in the corner to hear as well.
'What do you know of War, eh? Bandits, maurading Mercenaries...Goblyns?'
Finnegan closed his eyes and a single tear crept down his cheek.Whispering at a barely audible level 'He will come, and he will make your children Weep from his attentions. Gods,when will the Monster Die!!?!'
Where was Auldurveg? Finnegan stood to go, then sat back down. No use running off, there was no concrete news of the Monster's Strategy. No, the Heir of Clan Mac Morn would wait for his Nemesis to make a move, then react. All the better to kill the Monster.
'Brogyln' ordered another ale, and waited for his companion.


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 5, 2002)

Ariel quickly rises, gathers what she can, grabs Elsbeth by the hand, "we must get to the Temple and see what the our High Priestess wishes us to do." Before Tal leaves, "perhaps you could come with us and aid us. I do not know whether the Temple will organize as a whole or send us out on our own in groups, we shall find out soon enough. However, extra spell slinging is always appreciated."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 5, 2002)

Spook dashes into his partners arms and shakes with fear at all of the people shouting. "It will be alright." Tal says. "I fear that we are about to set out on a dark adventure. The gentleman Shouting seems to know about 'the enemy' as he calls in so I will chat with him and see what information he can provide and meet you at the temple."
Tal wanders over to the man (Finnegan) and says "Greetings. My name is Talisian. You seem to know what is going on. May I enquire as to what information you have?"


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 5, 2002)

Ariel and Elsbeth have a hushed conversation rather quickly, then embrace. "Go ahead and head back to the temple and see what you can do. I feel that destiny has pushed me in this direction. I will go with Tal and whomever else accompanies us. Don't worry, I will be fine." With that the two embrace and Ariel moves over to where Tal is asking the figure who spoke to everyone about the enemy.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 6, 2002)

'Greetings good Folk,I am Crolmyr Mac Brogyln. late of the land of the Keltish Emperor...he who you will all learn to know soon enough. A more bloodthirsty Man the World has not known for many a year. Please sit, I am being rude.The Emperor is a Mage of such Power, with so many forces to call upon that I fear Candara is doomed, truth be told.
My own family...' 'Crolmyr, unable at this point to  contain his seeting rage, spits out 'My Family, my Clan...dead at his hands! For what, because we wanted nothing more to do than to Live!'Crolmyr buries his head in his hands, and when he lifts his face a few moments later, his anger seems gone.
'My craft, good Folk, I am an actor.That outburst is a common enough thing in the lands of The Monster, and Candara will hear it's like a thousand times over before this War is ends.
My Family lives still, an impoverished life, but they Live at least.'
'Yes,at least they live...'
And in the barely contained tears of eyes too young for the bitter face they see before them, 
those sitting with him know that it is a Lie.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 6, 2002)

Talisian looks at the man with a look of shock and pity. "Are you well? You seem to be going through a stage of grief. Is there anything I can do to aid you in your recovery?" Tal sits and continues "I would take you to Quinath but there seems to be no time." Tal looks at Ariel with a bemused look on his face.


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 6, 2002)

Ariel sits, and listens to the actor's sad tale. "Oh, that is horrible. Just terrible. Candara doomed, however, I think not. My people would not let such an evil threaten them in this manner. Perhaps you could aid us in our fight against him and his evil machinations."

"As for these outbursts of acting that are 'common' in your lands, do they happen without warning, I mean, do they tend to come at, uh, delicate times?" The busty red head winks at Tal.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 6, 2002)

Tal snickers at Ariel's obvious inuendo and says "Yes Please come with us if you wish. We could use someone with knowledge of the enemy." Tal offers his hand to Crolmyr. "Where should we go from here Ariel? It would seem that we are amassing a strike force." Tal strokes Spook while he thinks of how to gather more forces and what to do once he has them.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 6, 2002)

Crolmyr looks at the Elf and the redheaded woman and smiles.
'What I meant was that hearing such an outburst is a common thing where the Monster kills at his whim, not that people burst out ranting at the drop of a hat.'
Crolmyr laughs, 'Aye, that would be the making of a right fine Play in and of itself. People just blurting out lines like some Maddened Oracle, or a ranting beggar...'


----------



## Uriel (Dec 6, 2002)

Rising to join the 2 others, Crolmyr laughs again..'Delicate Times indeed, could you imagine, right in the middle of a tryst:"Damn him, he slayed my brother!' The Kelt doubles over in laughter and returns upright with a red face and tears of joy, not the sorrowful ones he had so recently shed. 'Right in the middle of breakfast, 'Please pass the eggs, Gods! The Emperor has burned our village!Curse him! Might I get a bit of Honey for my biscuit?' 
Crolmyr composes himself, though a guffaw and a few snickers escape in his now jovial mood
Well, good folk, where to, eh? I was waiting for a friend, where is that Auldurveg? No matter, I shall find him soon enough, I think.'


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 6, 2002)

"Ha Ha Ha! I had wondered if it was just bad acting or what." Tal puts his glass down before his laughter makes him spill it on Spook. "Well met my friend. So the question still stands. What now?"


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 6, 2002)

"Ha, it is good to see that good spirits avail even in these dark times. Strike Force has a nice ring to it." Ariel looks rather pensive for just a second before her eyes light up. "Barracks, I believe the Herald mentioned something about all interested folks heading to the Army Barracks. Perhaps we should be making our way there."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 6, 2002)

Father Antonio hated lies. Even when they had to be said for a child's sake. The letter he just received was about to force him to an outburst of rage, but he learned not to waste his energies, that were better used helping others. He was looking for his backpack to gather his few possessions when he heard a knock on the door.
"Father Antonio, may I..."
"Come in, Nathan, please, we have to talk."
Nathan entered the cleric's room with a worried look upon his face.
"Father, is everything alright? I just met Daniel and he told me you are leaving."
"No, Nathan, it's not alright. The Kelt Imperium invaded Candara lands. They have already destoyed three cities. I was summoned at the capital to join the effort to help those people."
"Oh. That's terrible! I'll go with you."
"I was sure you would have said that, my good Nathan. But I need you to stay here. People of this town will be afraid as well, and they need someone who can protect them. You will be your guide while I'm away."
"But... I'm not sure I...can handle this. I'm not ready. I will fail them!..."
"No you won't. And I say this because I know your heart better than you do. You will not fail them. They will be safe with you. That's why I can leave with no worries...Brother Nathan."
Nathan was shocked as Father antonio drew a grey mantle from a drawer and made him don it.
"It should have been yours for quite some time, but I couldn't figure the right moment or what exactly to say. I guess destiny decided for me. Be strong, Nathan."
The two priests embraced, while Nathan couldn't help sheding some tears, then Father Antonio motioned for the door.
"Wait, Fath...Brother Antonio, I've got something for you." Nathan rushed to his room and was soon back with a bag.
"Here it is. I kept it for emergencies, but you need it more. Promise me you won't open it until you're out of town."
"But..."
"Promise me!"
"...Alright, I promise. May all the blessings from the Mother of Peace fall upon you, Brother Nathan."
"And may her cloak always protect you, Brother Antonio."

Father Antonio left with his cart and headed straight to Satoon, mentally apologising with his pony for the hurry he imposed her. When he was out of town he opened Nathan's bag, finding a light crossbow with a box of darts and thirty shining gold pieces. Shaking his head, he put them in his backpack.
He arrived in Satoon just after sunset, tired after the long journey, and decided to stop for a moment in a restaurant before continuing. He was rather surprised seeing a group happily laughing, while he waited for the bartender.
"Do you mind if I join you?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 6, 2002)

Tal turns to the cleric and says with out cracking a smile "Why? Are we coming apart?" He starts to giggle Hysterically. "oh do forgive me. I just couyld not resist. Welcome. I am Talisian and the priestess is Ariel and the gentleman is Crolmyr. What may I ask is your name?"
Spook jumps down from Tal's arms and starts rubbing himself on The Priest's legs.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 6, 2002)

Father Antonio bows to pet the black cat and he's visibly perplexed when he sees the skull marking on his head.
"Antonio d'Este, Judge of Candara and humble servant of the Grey Lady. I overheard you're headed to the Castle Barracks, I suppose to join the defending army. I was summoned to the Main Chapel, surely for the same reason."


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 6, 2002)

Ariel turns to Father Antonio, "Greetings and well met." She curtsies, displaying her ample charms as she pulls her Holy Symbol out of her shirt, "I am Lady, oh goodness no I am not," she chuckles, "I am Sister Ariel de Morceaux, Priestess, well Aphrodesiac of Aphrodite. I am pleased that you will be joining us. It will be up to all of us to defend our Mother Country from this most despicable evil." She stuffs her Holy Symbol back inside her shirt.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 6, 2002)

As the group at the restaurant cheerily introduce each other and speculate over how Candara will fare in the war, the waitress Katarina comes over with a tray.

"Goodness, whatever could have enticed that man to attack?  We've ne'er done him any ill!"  She sets down the tray with a sad shake of her head.  "Can I get you folks anything for now?  Any friend'o Brog is a friend'o mine."

Meanwhile, a cloaked figure races his horse at a breakneck pace down a dusty road, his origin a flaming city near the border.  His destination : Satoon.

OOC : For the most part I'll leave the RPing to you guys, I'll just post updates like this or take care of anything that has to do with actual dice-rolling.

Great posts, peeps.  Still waiting on a few people, but where we are I can easily insert them in any of a dozen ways.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 6, 2002)

> As the group at the restaurant cheerily introduce each other and speculate over how Candara will fare in the war, the waitress Katarina comes over with a tray.
> 
> "Goodness, whatever could have enticed that man to attack? We've ne'er done him any ill!" She sets down the tray with a sad shake of her head. "Can I get you folks anything for now? Any friend'o Brog is a friend'o mine."




Approaching Katrina from behind, a tall man with a red overcoat comes up. Standing all of a foot over the woman, with his exageratedly tall hair, he puts his left arm over her shoulder. _"M'lady, the man you speak of is an enigma to me. I've heard some things from a few of my friends, including Wil Knights."_

Gustaf looks down to see if the girl makes eye contact, either way he says, _"Ever heard of him? Old Tycoon Wil? Famous guy, always looking forgotten artifacts and the like. Shared a few mutual friends with some of the chaps my family knew."_

Hoping that the name gets him some recognition with the group, or the lady, he follows up... _"I go by Gus, or Gustaf. I'm an actor by profession, same as my good friend here, Crolmyr. Maybe not so much an actor, I tend know things an actor wouldn't."_ Gustaf hopes he has some of the group's attention so he can appeal to them on an equal level.

_"Any of you ever hear about Wil Knight's quest for the Egg? Eh, nevermind. It's probably not that important. Anyway, I've got some interest in this particular chain of events, and I'm just curious as to how much each of you know. I've got some suspicions about the Keltic Imperium, you might be able to tell I'm Keltic. Things havn't been the same at home, to say the least, so I'm interested in finding out what's going on. If you don't think you can trust me, we'll talk in private and I'm sure we can open up for each other."

"Don't want to endanger a sweat girl and her hometown. Can't be letting secrets slip out now."_ Gustaf let's his arm drop, then whispers an order for a good Keltic Brandy or some such exotic, soon to be impossible to find, liquer. He gives the girl 5 platinum coins, and asks for two bottles. Knowing that the drink is a wise investment in more than one way, he feels his leisurely spending is a good move. Thinking to himself, "Well I can win some friends, win a girl over, or keep some expensive drink for my soon-to-be cellar -A three way win situation."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 7, 2002)

> "Abesh is my name, and I've heard a few things about yourself and I've been looking for you...."
> "Ha ha what the heavens for!"
> "As a mentor sir, I've been into some trouble recently and if one like yourself could help me learn a thing or too it'd help me greatly."
> With a sheepish grin on his face Thomas says, "Hmm, well I'll be a dwarf swimming, come on come in and tell me 'bout yourself. Oh and you hear about the war, blasted mages!"




Abesh enters the simple house, surveys it, smiles broadly, and turns back to Thomas.  "Nice place."  He looks for a place to sit down and does so.

"About me... well, for starters, I've got funny ears," he says, pushing up his brown hair so his pointed ears can be seen.  "I hope you don't have a problem- some people do, is all."

"Don't worry about 'em,"  advises Thomas.  Abesh grins more broadly in return.

"So I've always said.  Who cares if m' mother and some elf visited blessed Aphrodite one night while my pa was out of town?  But I digress."  He taps the side of his thigh in a complex drum pattern.  "You know about the war, you said as much.  Ukko-damned Kelts.  Candara is, if you ask _me_, the best damn place on the continent- nowhere else is a man (or, er, half-elf) free to do whatever he damn well pleases as long as it doesn't step on someone else's toes."  He pauses for a moment.  "The Kelts spit on that.  But if y'don't mind me sayin', boss- can I call you boss?- _you_ spit on the likes of the Kelts.  I've heard stories about you, around the campfire as I went with my dad around the country with trade goods- killer of bandits!  Freer of slaves!"  His eyes glow.  "Well, thinks I, if there's a man who'd know how to stick it to the Kelts, it's Thomas Reaver!"


----------



## drs (Dec 7, 2002)

"Word sure does get around don't it... good point though son I sure do know how to stick it to the Kelts, and that is somethin' I plan on doin'. You hungry? If you want something to eat I think I got some jerky in the cupboard there." Thomas points to the cupboard near the door, he then gets out of his chair and walks over to a cabinet on the other side of his 'cozy' house. "You prepared to fight with me boy? I have no qualms with helping you get along, but just know that if your with me we're gonna get into some trouble, and I don't need someone that's gonna run off, understand?" Thomas looks at Abesh for his answer, "Running, I? No chance of it boss" Abesh says confidently.

"Good to hear. You got a place of your own Abesh? I plan on going to sign up, you willing to come? Got everything you need?" Thomas says moving the cabinet from the wall, allowing him to fully access a small trap door with a gray stone on top of it.
He kneels down to the stone and whispers a quick word into it. Places the stone on the cabinet then unlocks the trap door with a key from his pocket. "I'll be right back, need to grab a few things" says Thomas as he goes down into his basement. He reappears with a duffle bag full of gear he might need.


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 7, 2002)

"Well met Gus, er Gustaf," begins Ariel. "I think that perhaps we should talk in private. It seems that yourself and Crolmyr know things that others may not need to hear and we wouldn't want loose tongues wagging, now would we? I am sure that Katarina can hook us up with a private dining or sitting room."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 7, 2002)

"I think there is wisdom in what you say Ariel." Tal turns to Gustaf "I am Talisian, Pleased to make your aquaintence. Now lets find out what is happening." Tal sends Spook to inspect the new arival, and then stand guard at the door of the more secluded room.


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 8, 2002)

*Well Gentlemen*

"Private room and all, I would be delighted to hear more of what is going on with the "Dread Emperor" and his plans. I do believe that we have volunteered to be involved in some sort of mission, so any information that can be provided would be great."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 8, 2002)

"It's indeed a pleasure to meet you, Sister Ariel, noble sirs, and you... Gustaf you said? I've the strange feeling we've met before. Did we? Where are you from, if I may?"

"A cup of milk will be enough to me, thanks." he smiles at the waitress.

Father Antonio sits at the same table with his younger comrades, his inquisitive eyes laid upon them, trying to catch some revealing hints about their nature and their passions.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 8, 2002)

Crolmyr nods at the assembled group,
'Yes, a private room is what we need.'
Gesturing at Katarina (when she comes by next), he slips a small bag of coin into her hand and whispers something into her ear. 
'I have requested the Suite of Silence', a secure room in the back of the establishment.We merely need to wait for confirmation that it is free.'
The Kelt sits once again, drinking the last dregs from his cup and musing over this latest development regarding his Nemesis.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 8, 2002)

When Thomas returns, Abesh declines food and picks up the conversation where it left off.  "Don't worry about me and trouble.  I wouldn't have come to find you if I didn't think I'd be able to stick it to the Kelts.  I'm not great at swinging this puny thing," he says, his thigh-tapping fingers roaming to the scabbard of the short sword at his side, "But I'll do what I can.  Hell, when you're the youngest of eight, you damn well learn how to defend yourself.  My eldest sister Amy's the real warrior of the family- she could swing a longsword so fast you wouldn't know what hit you."  He pauses and looks down.  "She was soldiering for Candara in one of the cities that got hit."  He looks up and smiles faintly.  "But I'm sure I'll track her down."  

He changes the subject quickly.  "I haven't got a place to stay, other than an inn.  It didn't take me long to track you down- I have a way with getting people to tell me what they know," he brags, grinning proudly.  "Took me only a day to track you down.  No wonder you have to deal with people who want money."  He laughs.  "I don't have much of a plan from this point- I just planned to tag along with you, boss.  I'm your squire from now on.  

"Oh!  That reminds me," he says, stopping his constant chattering long enough to reach into his small backpack to pull out a three-foot long and wonderfully crafted herald's trumpet, complete with a cloth banner- albiet a blank one- hanging from it.  Abesh grins at Thomas's raised eyebrow, and answers the two questions likely on his mind.  "Nice bag, innit?  Gotta love things larger on the inside than the outside.  I picked this little beauty up special for you," he says, tapping the brass trumpet, still grinning.  "You've got a vassal now, right?  Might as well get the rest of the noble frippery.  Speakin' o' which," he continues, and points at the bare piece of cloth attached the the trumpet,  "Got a symbol yet?  Gotta put something on this thing."


----------



## drs (Dec 8, 2002)

"Well isn't that a piece of workmanship an' a half, the gesture is appreciated..." Thomas says as he grabs a black woolen skullcap off the kitchen table and puts it on. "I don't think a symbol is very necessary though, you gotta understand I'm no knight in shining armor, or noble person, I do what is right for the fact that it's right" he pauses briefly, patting himself down to check his got everything. "I don't mind you playing a tune every so often, it's just the shadows are where I prefer to be."

"We'll head off soon; I just want to be prepared 'case we might be needed to leave for someplace else. So a musician are ya? Any good?" he says as he opens up a waterskin and downs a swig, and puts it into his gear bag.

He proceeds to go through his gear bag, "Rope: check, bedroll: check, everything else: check!" he says with a wide grin. "Well looks like we're good to go" he takes one last look around in his house and continues on a sadder note, "dam sometimes I wish I didn’t come in an' out of this place like a rabbit. That's the life we lead though" finishing with a sigh.

Locking up his front door Thomas proceeds to ask his new found 'vassal' a few questions as they walk down to the city’s' castle barracks. 

"So, how many winters have passed since you were born?"
"You know much about the Kelts?"
"You didn't mention your pa's name, mind if I ask what it is? He still 'round?"
"You know how to cook Abesh?"


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 8, 2002)

Ariel has a devilish grin run across her face, "the Suite of Silence you say. I had never heard of that. Sounds like a perfect place for important meetings. Is there some means that keeps the room silent or is it just a name indicative of the types of meetings and encounters that occur in the Suite?"


----------



## Uriel (Dec 8, 2002)

'I know not where the name derives from, or which option is implied in Silence, good Lady. I would assume that some Magic might be in use, as well as good old soundproofing. I only came across it when a friend at the Theatre mentioned that his cousin had done some of the work padding the room.'


 At this point two other men approach from the throng in the restaurant. One looks a Candaran man, slim and dressed immaculately in the clothes of the day, a very fashionable look. The other, a huge man looking every bit the Kelt that he is, with long red hair and beard, is dressed in a tradesman's clothes, although the studious will note that the shirt is a bit too tight, too unsoiled. As well, he looks about like a hawk, his hand straying for a weapon that isn't at his waist, though he looks as if he might not need one to hurt someone.
The first man addresses Crolmyr,<ahem> 'Crolmyr, my friend, you are required at your home, there are some rewrites that need to be done, and, in light of the _situation_ regarding the Imperium, perhaps we should...'
The redheaded giant pushes him aside and blurts out in a thick Keltish accent 'Finneg..' he pales as Crolmyr's face blanches and continues,'Crolmyr,He has sent the _Crellaigh_, there are at least 3 in the City.' The man looks visibly agitated, and a bit worried, if not outright frightened.
Crolmyr nods at this, his features taking on a resolute cast. 'Aye, tis time to call in a few favors and indebt m'self for a few more, it seems.
Crolmyr catches his breath ' Rentus (to the thin man), please be so good as to deal with the rewrites on your own, you are a far better 
_writer_ than I, my friend.'To the other Kelt,'We will discuss proper _etiquette_ 
in public once we are bach Home, Conyll...' This causes the big man to take on an expression that makes the mention of the Crellaigh seem mild.
'Yes,Si..boss.'
The two men depart, the bigger one looking sheepishly chastised. Crolmyr addresses the group again, 'I am sorry for that intrusion, my Writer and one of my servants. A good fellow, if a bit Thick.He left the Imperium at the same time that I did, seeking more free lands. It seems that the Emperor seeks to diminish Freedom yet again, and that just will not do. Now, (pointing at Katarina, who stands near the bar and nods silently), I believe that our room has been made available. Shall we retire to discuss freely, where unwanted eyes and ears cannot follow?'
Crolmyr stands and awaits the others.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 8, 2002)

"Yes, Please lets us go. I am impressed by the way. You are indead a man of mystery Crolmyr." Tal says walking along side the Kelt.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 8, 2002)

OOC: Good posting, guys.  You don't really need my help for this type of role-playign, but there are a few bits of Info I need to get across.  Keep it up. 

IC: 

Katarina silently leads the small group to a secreted room in back.  Any spellcasters feel a mild head-ache upon entering.  Katarina leaves for a moment and returns with your drinks, then with a smile and a wave, closes the door.  You note a bar can be slung across the inside locking people out, and there are no windows or other exits.

Thomas and Abesh, on their way to the barracks, note that the streets are more crowded than usual, and it all seems to be either able-bodied citizens flowing towards the barracks, or those walking back from the barracks carrying papers and chattering to each other excitedly.

Meanwhile, the cloaked figure perks his head up as he nears Satoon, seeing it in the distance even as he hears the wingbeats behind him.


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 8, 2002)

"Ahh," says Ariel, sitting herself down. "Much better. Obviously this room is warded somehow. I will have to remember this for future reference. So, it seems bad. 3 Cities down and the Emperor bent on forcing Candara to bend to his will. I had never figured him to start an all-out-war. I had always thought that he would try a more subtle approach. Or," she twirls a piece of her hair, "perhaps he has and it has failed."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 9, 2002)

"There are quite a few things that don't add up here. I would suggest we look into the possability that the Monster is not behind this. It seems to sudden and abrupt as you have pointed out Ariel." Tal sits back, Spook in his lap and sips his Elven wine.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 9, 2002)

"The Edilritter..."

"The Edilritter..."

Gustaf can't quite get it out of his mouth...

"I think it's the Edilritter that's manipulating the Emporer. It's a quell... er 'ancient magic device' that has it's own thoughts."

"I better not continue that... You'd think me crazy, but I'm pretty sure that it's a combination of the hunt for William Knights, The Nephew of King Gustave, and control over the rest of the world. I think the emporer is trying to find and kill these people."

Gustaf stops there, testing to see how crazy they think he is...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 9, 2002)

(OOC too late we knew he was crazy some time ago.)
"Ah. Posession by an artifact. Not very common but I have heard of such things. What can you tell me of this 'Edilritter'?" Tal seems more focused than bfore.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 9, 2002)

"A good musician?  Aye!  I can sing, dance, and play a half-dozen different instruments better than anyone you'll ever meet.  I speak six different languages, read seven more, and can kill men with a thought.  I'm also really a dragon old as the earth and, most importantly, a fantastic and flamboyant liar."  Abesh grins and mock-bows.  "How's that for a resume, boss?"  He begins walking again, ignoring the bemused looks of those around him.  "As for cooking, I'm not so good at human food, but dragons like it well cooked."

"M' dad's name _is_ Calmart Runihan.  I got his last name, although there was some dispute about that..." Abesh laughs self-conciously.  "The ears again there.  He's a merchant, I mention that?  Has eight kids, and is hell-bent on having something to give to all of them when he dies, Ukko keep that day away.  I actually tagged along with him for a long time- as young as I can remember, I was walking along a caravan or through some strange marketplace.  Learned a lot I did, working with my dad, especially about people."  Abesh's grins dampens a bit.  "He got set back something awful, when the Kelts attacked.  I don't give a fig about gold, and I don't think he really does either, belive it or not, but he _really_ doesn't want to leave us alone without a penny to our name...."  Abesh shakes his head.

"What do I know about the Kelts?  Not much, and that's the truth.  They're a bunch of greedy, authoritarian, expanionistic and arrogant mages; that's about what I've heard and except for the wizard part I've confirmed it."  Abesh looks around and wonders aloud.  "I wonder what being in the army'll be like?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 9, 2002)

"Now that we are locked in this room, I don't think we need lies and secrets anymore." says Father Antonio, looking at no one in particular. "I can understand that we have no valid reasons to trust each other, but in those three cities 'down' hundreds of people died or suffered greatly. If you know anything that may be useful to stop this massacre, don't keep it for yourselves. We share the same enemy. If you can help the peaceful folk of Candara against this threat, I promise you that your name, your story, or anything you want to keep hidden will never leave this room." He let his words fall in the silence, and take a little sip from his cup.
"I know the language of the Imperium, but I'm not familiar with the terms Crellaigh or Eldritter..."


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 9, 2002)

"The Edilritter was found by Wil Knights father, and a man who's name doesn't matter because Wil killed the scum.  The thing's as twisted as any demon lord, abyssal creature, or vile soldier. It's killed quite a few, including Wil's first love and a few others that get in the way. In the long run, Wil was never able to track it down. He lives somewhere quaint now, and I promised not to tell."

"The thing's practically invulnerable to all forms of magic, and it's ripped things apart on it's own. It also enhances the bearer, giving them insane abilities. One story told that an item that repelled dragons was amplified so much that it actually controlled them. Wil's a tough man, took that item and destroyed it -but never quite got his hands on the egg... er Edilritter."

"I've not been told to chase the thing down, but I swear I'll get back my good name. I don't believe the emporer is the real ruler, I think he's an imposter that the Egg came up with. His goal is to take over the world -in the long run. I don't doubt that the eggs able to do it either. It's magic is superior to anyone I've met, and I've been around Cielmer and Ventarbre."

"See, the egg is trying to gather up other artifacts -not the sentient ones mind you- and use them with itself to lay claim to all magic. It's not a good thing, not at all. I'd destroy it in a second, given that I could confirm it's location and form."

"In order to do anything, I need to get around the front line and into Keltic lands, get to the capital, and locate a few of my friends in the region. They could help me get closer to the emporer, and find out the real truth about this problem. I could probably fool the soldiers into letting me by, but I doubt I could ever fool the edilritter itself."

"So, posin that we can get to Kelvin, his lordship, past the Kelts army... we could seriously put an end to this war if I'm right and it's all the emporer's bidding. Like you've debated, there's no need to fight Candara, none at all. I think the Kelt's 'id give right up if they didn't get told to start a war."

(Trying very hard to not sound intellectual...)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 9, 2002)

"As the good Father has pointed out we have no real reaspn to trust one another. However I for one would not pass up the chance to halt this war before it starts or gets to bad. And if this turns out to be a wild goblin chase than I at least can say to myself I tried my best to aid the kingdoms." Tal stands "Who is with me in going to the Kelt empire and finding this Egg?"


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 9, 2002)

"Possession by evil artifacts," begins Ariel, "Not good, for if this, er 'egg' or 'edilritter' as it is called tires of the Emperor it will just find another soul to possess in order to spread it's evil." She pauses, takes a sip of her wine, then continues. "So, I agree that we should do something about this item. I am with you."


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 9, 2002)

*Secrets?!*

Ariel has an amused look upon her face at the mention of getting secrets out. "Well, I can assure you that I have no 'secrets' worth mentioning. I am a follower of Aphrodite and my main area of concern are the Healing arts. More specifically, the healing of people and their souls and their well being. I'm not much good in a physical fight, but I am rather good at affecting other's emotions to avoid a fight. I am a staunch opponent of all that is evil and I believe in doing good things. I just have trouble doing them in an organized manner at times. Other than that, I am just a simple woman with some simple pleasures."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 9, 2002)

Talisian seems almost to be holding back laughter when he hears the priestess. "Well I for one have no secrets. I am a wizard Who specializes in the Necromantic Arts. I am, and always will be, a defender of good and truth." He looks at the rest expecting to hear them say something.


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 9, 2002)

The busty red head flashes a wry smile at Tal. "Something funny?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 9, 2002)

"Somehow even after knowing you less then 20 miniute I don't see the word 'simple' haveing anything remotly to do with you." Tal looks away from her and back to the father. "So where do we start this journey?"


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 9, 2002)

"Oh Tal," she bats her eyelashes, "you take all the fun out of it."

"However, turning to more serious matters, I do think that we need to come to a common starting point. The Army Barracks are a gathering place for the general public and whatnot to gather. Perhaps there is a more fitting place for us to start our involvement." She looks at Crolmyr and Gustaf. "Perhaps you gentleman would be able to suggest something."


----------



## Uriel (Dec 9, 2002)

'Well, for starters,'
Crolmyr's features shift and warp, his face taking on the counteance of a much younger man.
'Crolmyr seemed to grow a half-foot, broadening as well, his hair growing long and black.
'As I said,' this from a more exhuberantly toned voice,'for starters, my name isn't Crolmyr.
I am Finnegan Mac Morn, heir to the Castle Eurodynne, long the home of Clan Mac Morn in the Northlands of the Keltic Empire. I am, as you would say here, a 'political dissedent.'
Laughing, Finnegan continued,'That means I want the Emperor dead. He killed off almost all of my Folk, the remaining are scattered far, though I gather more information and locations regarding the survivors day by day.My 
_associates_ and I are engaged in a little opposition to his rule. More I can't say, as it would jeopardize the lives and efforts of too many people, but I am most definately oppossed to the Emperor.'


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 9, 2002)

Looking admonished Tal says "Well I think that that is the best Idea so far milady. Lets go to the barraks and see what else is brewing. Sitting her is acomplishing nothing, and you mortals are not getting any younger."


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 9, 2002)

"Well, Finnegan," Ariel's normally placid and jovial features take on a more serious bent. "I can assure you that being Candaran, and with the fact that the Emperor has just invaded _my_ nation and slaughtered thousands of my brethren, I want justice as well." She gets up, "and I think perhaps Tal is right. We should seek the barracks out now."


----------



## Jemal (Dec 10, 2002)

*bump*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 10, 2002)

Talisian get up from the chair and starts walking out the door. "Well?" He says to those still in the room "We already discussed as much as we can right now. Lets get to the barracks." Tal walks out the door and out of the restraunt. Spook in his place in Tal's scatchel.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 10, 2002)

OOC: I should post this in the other thread, but I'm feeling a bit lazy right now. 
Tal - Is your familiar named 'Ghost' or 'Spook'?  You've posted using both, and I'ld just like to know.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 10, 2002)

Gustaf smirks, looks over everyone, and makes his judgement.

Thoughts to self: Crolmyr could be of more use directly once we cross the front lines. Hrm... his situation isn't that different from my own.

"I'll see you all in a couple minutes, I'm not as knowledged about tactics as I should be, but I've got to start somewhere. I'm going to confront my fortune and see if I can get a glimpse of the army coming."

Gustaf then heads out towards the direction the army should be coming from, finds a building or perch that elevates him enough to see as far as his eyes can, and then heads towards the barracks. If he encounters anything that's within a football field of Gustaf, inform me so I can react appropriately.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 10, 2002)

Gustaf manages to spot, in the distance, A figure on a horse nearly flying towards the city, it's fleeing so fast.  Behind it, barely visible through the dust, are ferocious-looking winged beasts, which ARE flying, and gaining steadily on the horse.  They should overtake it in less than a minute.


----------



## drs (Dec 10, 2002)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> *"A good musician?  Aye!  I can sing, dance, and play a half-dozen different instruments better than anyone you'll ever meet.  I speak six different languages, read seven more, and can kill men with a thought.  I'm also really a dragon old as the earth and, most importantly, a fantastic and flamboyant liar."  Abesh grins and mock-bows.  "How's that for a resume, boss?"  He begins walking again, ignoring the bemused looks of those around him.  "As for cooking, I'm not so good at human food, but dragons like it well cooked." *




"Ha, a true showmen you are, it'll be good to have you 'round, something to keep things positive". After walking down a few alleys and roads Thomas starts to speak in a soft voice. "See the man up on the right there" Thomas points him out discreetly with a little nod to his direction. "Well, don't do anything wrong by him 'k? He sort of runs things in this district, and keeps an 'eye' on my place, he's a good man and a bad man if you get my meaning". 
As they pass the man on the right Thomas addresses him and comments on the weather, as usual.
"That's another thing Abesh, it's obvious but just 'case you may not know, never talk 'business' in public, can never be sure who's listening".

Coming to the barracks Thomas scans the crowd, taking a look at how things are being handled.

OOC: Sorry about the delay I got held up.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 10, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *OOC: I should post this in the other thread, but I'm feeling a bit lazy right now.
> Tal - Is your familiar named 'Ghost' or 'Spook'?  You've posted using both, and I'ld just like to know. *



Sorry it's Spook.


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 10, 2002)

Auldurveg cursed quietly to himself as he opens the door.  "Civilized lands indeed.  Can a man find two pouches of wyrm's blood root and 2 cursed petals of Rotweed?  In these civilized lands?  Grah."   

He looks around the room, still clearly agitated.  He spies Finn, and heaves a great sigh, then makes his way to Finn's table.  "Well met Finn.  Are we to leave this blasted city soon?  There must be somethin' we can do that will help, rather than wait for them to come to us, eh?"

He eyes the elf and cat warily, and mutters something soothing into an inner pocket in his robe.


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 10, 2002)

Ariel takes a nice leisurely stroll to the army barracks. She makes sure that her holy symbol is visible and wears her best smile as she makes her way through the crowd. She makes a mental note of what is going on around her, noting any thing that might be odd or out of place.

OOC: Random spot checks I guess.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 10, 2002)

*"Oh damn!"*

Thinking quickly to himself, *One minute to react, one minute to get to the barracks and back? One minute to get to the tavern and back?*

Doubtful of the time constraints, he doesn't think he can make it to the barracks or the tavern and back without wasting too much time.

(Speed: 80 ft running, knew I shoulda taken Light Armor and a level in barbarian )

Gustaf runs towards the man's aid. The figure's speed being greater than Gustaf's and the winged creature's speed being greater than the horse is quite intimidating...


----------



## Uriel (Dec 11, 2002)

(Coming back out into the common chamber, 'Crolmyr' spies Auldurveg.
Ignoring the reference to his real name (he always does that), he replies,
Aye, we leave soon. A bit of business to see to and then perhaps to another city. This one is getting dangerous.


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 11, 2002)

Auld. grumbles.  "Can't be soon enough for me.  There's things need doin' out there, I say."

He drops his voice to a quieter tone.  "Anything interesting 'round here?  Have ye learned anything of value, m'boy?"


----------



## Jemal (Dec 11, 2002)

There is a loud "DAMN" heard throughout the streets, above the hustle, and Gustaf is seen jumping down off a shed which he had been using as a look-out.  He rushes off into the distance as quickly as he can, leaving many wondering what is going on.

Those still in the tavern hear a commotion outside.

Ariel glances a dust-cloud as she looks between two buildings, off in the distance the same direction that Gus took off in.

Thomas sees the man jump down from a shed and start running purposefully out of sight, away from the town, and Abesh spots the same dust-cloud as Ariel.  A few shouts are heard from that direction, and soon people begin running this way, their eyes filled with fear.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 11, 2002)

Hearing Gustav yell and seeing him start to run Tal will follow behind. "Priestess I think we have trouble!"


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Dec 11, 2002)

edit: Logged in as Iconic by accident- I'll repost in a second.


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 11, 2002)

Auld looks up at the commotion, and glances to Cromlyr.  "Anything you've prepared, lad?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 11, 2002)

Abesh looks around, confused and more than a little worried.  "Boss?  Some Keltish trick?  Think we should lend a hand?"  He readies himself to sprint towards the dust cloud, eager to mix it up with Keltish forces.


----------



## drs (Dec 11, 2002)

"Yes, it's more than possible that they've made it this far. Go quickly on foot, I'll be with you, though in the air" he says as he secures his gear bag around his left shoulder. "Siphra" Thomas says in a whisper, which results in two white-brown colored wings sprouting forth from the rear of his tan coat. He then launches himself 60ft into the air and then towards the commotion at full speed.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 11, 2002)

"Strewth!"  exclaims Abesh at the dramatic departure of his newfound master, and he grins.  "Nice exit, boss!"  he shouts after him, and begins sprinting in the general direction of the could of dust.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 12, 2002)

OK. just in case there's anybody out there who hasn't realized it yet (hehe) We're going into combat.  I'll post results every round, after most characters have posted actions.

The dust-cloud is 500 feet away from the city, Gustaf is 60 feet outside of the city edge, everyone else is somewhere near the edge of the city.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 12, 2002)

As he notice the danger, Antonio immediately runs as fast as he can after Gustaf, murmuring a prayer: "Grey Lady, Mother of Peace, let us arrive on time!"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 12, 2002)

On the way to the fight Tal will cast Mage Armor and and expeditious retreat on himself.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 12, 2002)

*Hit Dice:* 6d6 + 12 (38 hp)
*Initiative:* +2 (Dex)
*Speed:* 20 ft.
*AC:* 18 (+2 Dex, +6 Armor)
*Attacks:* Gustave's Sword +9 or MW Longsword +8; MW Shortspear +7 or MW Light Crossbow +7
*Damage:* Gustave's Sword 1d10+4, MW Longsword 1d8+1, MW Shortspear 1d8+3, MW Light Crossbow 1d8
*Face/Reach:* 5 ft. by 5 ft./5 ft.
*Class Abilities:* Bardic Music
*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +7, Will +4
*Abilities:* Str 14, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 17
*Skills:* Bluff +12, Diplomacy +12[/quote]

(Quick Stat-Block post so that the DM doesn't have to go looking at the rogues gallery if something applies. I've DM'd PbP a bit, and having the stats at hand can be really nice. Just post the relavent info, like action feats and attack bonus or saving DCs.)

Initial Strategy: At first initiative Gustaf closes as much as possible. Once the situation is on top of him, he will use the crossbow unless the flying targets engage him in melee, in which case he will use Gustave's Sword.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 12, 2002)

'Nay, Auldurveg, I've no plan, other than to to keep this fellow (nods at the far off Gustaf) alive, as he seems to know something about this new aggression of The Monster's (Emperor).' Let us join the Fray.'
(Finnegan unlimbers his bow from it's sling and runs off to join the combat)

OoC'oh! I just saw that I didn't Change back to Crolmyr before exiting the Secret Meeting chamber...haha. Well, at least my weapons are at the ready (as per change self, they shift with the spell).


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 12, 2002)

Pulling out her trusty mace, Ariel makes haste towards the commotion, praying to Aphrodite that her hair does not get mussed up in the process.


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 12, 2002)

Once Ariel gets near enough to discern what is going on, she will see if there is a target that she can use either Hold Person or Suggestion on (respective DC's of 18 and 19). If that fails, then she will seek to engage something in melee.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 12, 2002)

Tal and Spook are moving at twice thier respective rates. when we reach the enemy Tal will use his wand of Summon Monster 2 to call forth a few celestial hawks (level 1 monsters). Spook will find shelter.


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 12, 2002)

Auld sighs.  "Ach, lad.  I'm nae prepared for battle this day.  Ah well."  He draws his longspear, and heads off as well, activating his brooch of shield as he does so.

Next turn, he'll cast expeditious retreat, and hustle up.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 12, 2002)

As you all move forward, spread out as you are, you can all see the figure and cloud as a large, wickedly barbed stinger flashes out, striking the man in the back.  Crying out in pain, he falls forward on the horse.  Another stinger comes out from the side of the cloud, gouging into the horses flank.  Whining in pain, the valiant steed stumbles but manages to continue on, closing with your group.

As they come closer, you can see that they are large, weirdly mutated beasts.  They look like large harpies with devilish, imp-like bodies and large, scorpion stingers.  Their eyes glow a deep green, and one of the flies towards you.

Gustaf lets fly a crossbow bolt, which sinks into the 1st beasts belly, but doesn't seem to slow it much.
Tal points his wand at the beast, and 2 silver hawks appear, flying towards the beast with shrieks.
Ariel attempts to make a suggestion to one of the monsters, but as soon as she tries, she feels another, greatly evil, presence force her away, canceling out her spell.
Finnegan lets fly an arrow, which like gus's crossbow bolt, sinks in but does little.
The rest of you are closing with those that arrived first, and Thomas is in the air above and slightly ahead of you.

OOC: Thanx for the stat block, creamsteak, but I've got the rogues gallery bookmarked for this.  I would, however, ask that if you're character isn't listed below(Meaning it's not in the rogues gallery thread yet), you post your character in the rogues gallery thread titled "Intrigue in Candara - Characters".  The following are the ones I DO have there:
Ariel
Thomas
Abesh
Gustaf
Talisian
Father Antonio
and Spook


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 12, 2002)

"Holy Quells..."

How far away is Gustaf? If he's within 55 feet, he casts Sound Burst trying to get as many of the fiendish-harpies in the 10 foot burst as possible. If he's still too far away to get at least two targets at the same time, he moves forwards 20 feet and fires another crossbow bolt into the same harpy as before.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 12, 2002)

Abesh pants and glances around at the various others charging towards the beleaguered rider, and an inspiration strikes him.  He barely slows down to pull his trumpet out of his backpack, and taking a deep breath he begins playing.

"Charge!"

ooc: I asked, but I don't think I got an answer- if using the alternative Song and Silence rules, everyone within range of the Inspire Courage ability gets +2hit/damage, and +2 vs. fear, no bonus vs. charm.  If using core rules, +1 hit/damage and +2 vs. fear/charm.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 12, 2002)

Abesh - We'll use the alternate rules.  I'm assuming you've got enough ranks in perform to be versed in all those instruments, right?
Gustaf - 70 feet away. 20' move puts you 50' away from them.  Just remember one of them is only 5 feet from the rider, the other is about 10-15 feet away, heading for you guys.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 12, 2002)

[OOC/ I would like you to roll a Knowledge Arcana to see if Tal knows what they are. Also how many are there?]


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 12, 2002)

If Auld has reached the combat at this point, he considers the beasts.  "Foul creatures, those."

He reconsiders his Expeditious Retreat, as he's already there.  He instead realizes this is the time for combat.  He casts True Strike on himself, and then moves to within 40' of the creatures.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 12, 2002)

2 of them, and as I said, they appear to be some sort of mutated harpy/imp/scorpion crossbreeds.  None of you have ever heard of or seen them before.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 12, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Gustaf - 70 feet away. 20' move puts you 50' away from them.  Just remember one of them is only 5 feet from the rider, the other is about 10-15 feet away, heading for you guys. *




Then I fire to damage and hopefully stun the one nearest the rider, aiming away from the rider appropriately.

"Sacred tone quell, I draw the energy from you to empower myself against my enemies!"


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 13, 2002)

Ariel has her mace ready to aid in the fight but is also prepared to use healing spells on people who need it.


----------



## drs (Dec 13, 2002)

Thomas continues to soar towards the beasts, heading straight for the one which is closest to the rider (so long as Thomas doesn't get in the way of any spells). Whilst doing so he attempts to identify if the beast are using any structured tactic (Knowledge (tactics) +6). If he comes within melee range he'll draw his longsword just before making contact (Quickdraw).


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 13, 2002)

Father Antonio casts _Sanctuary_ on himself and rushes to help the horseman, dragging him away from the combat scene if he can and using his healing skill to determine if the monsters poisoned him.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 14, 2002)

.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 15, 2002)

Abesh charges forward, playing an inspiring tune on his trumpet, and you all feel much more confident about this battle.
Auld casts true strike on himself and manages to get within 30' of the creatures.
Ariel draws her mace and watches the fight for an opening where she will be useful.
Father Antonio manages to catch up to the man as his horse finally falls.  He drags the man away, easily determining that he has been poisoned, as he is starting to convulse quite violently.
Gustaf casts a sound burst, and there is a great BOOM from behind the far beast.  It staggers and shakes it's head
Thomas manages to charge in right behind the burst, slashing the creature with his sword and leaving a trail of blood across it's arm.
The creature that was struck shrieks in pain from the slash and the sound, and it's stinger flies out at Thomas, who barely manages to avoid getting skewerd.
The other harpy-beast charges forward to strike at Tal, scoring a hit on him as his two celestial hawks swoop in to tear at the beasts wings.
Tal takes 8 points of damage, and feels a wave of diziness sweep over him, but is able to shake it off.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 15, 2002)

"Be careful! Those beasts are poisonous!" Father Toni shouts at his companion, then casts _Delay poison_ on the man and looks around to see how he can be of help, ready to come in aid.


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 15, 2002)

Ariel will rush over to aid Tal, swinging with her mace to keep the critter at bay.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 15, 2002)

Again sounding the charge, Abesh continues to run towards the battle.  Taking one hand off of his trumpet, he reaches again into his bag and pulls out a whip.  Rushing the beast his master is fighting, he cracks the whip at it's eyes, knowing he's likely unable to hurt the thing with just a whip, but hoping to distract it.

game notes: aid another to give Thomas a +2 bonus to AC.


----------



## drs (Dec 15, 2002)

Using Abesh's help to his advantage and with a resolute attitude Thomas weaves his way at the beast. He lets down his defense slightly and then takes a mighty swing with his longsword. 

OOC: Power attack, subtracting 2 from BAB to add 2 to damage.


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 15, 2002)

Trusting in the power of his magic, Auld focuses himself on striking the beasts as hard as possible,  he runs up 20' to the nearest creature (hopefully the one that is injured) and strikes at it with his longspear.  (Power attacking for 3, True Strike active).


----------



## Uriel (Dec 15, 2002)

OoC:The round following my inept archery, I will cast Divine Favor on myself (+1 to hit and damage for 1 minute) and draw my sword. Next round I will Charge one of the beasts (travelling on the 'outside' of it, away from the other one...I don't want any AoOp with a stinger, thank you very much.
Following rounds will be attacks with my sword, hopefully being able to flank with another combatant (and thus getting +2D6 in Sneak damage).
I'm off to work until 9am (It's 7PM now).

IC:'Have at thee, Foul Fiends of the Netherhells!!!'


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 15, 2002)

Tal gasps and turns to the harpy/ thing and casts Ray of enfeebelment. "You touched me! No one touches Talisian De'Aratain with out his permission".


----------



## Jemal (Dec 15, 2002)

OOC: Quick run-down of where everyone is on the battlefield.
Abesh, Thomas, Gustaf, Auld are facing the injured beast (closest to the rider)
Ariel, Tal, and 2 celestial hawks are facing the other beast, 15 feet away.
Father Antonio and Finnegan are outside of combat, closer to the city, near the downed rider.

Abesh continues to blow his horn  then snaps his whip at one of the harpythings.
Auld Strikes the nearest beast with his longspear, scoring a minor wound.
Ariel smacks the beast across the face as it lunges in to bite Tal, and it rears back.
Tal quickly fires a greenish ray at it, and it visibly wilts, seeming to sag on it's now not-so-powerful wings.  
The two hawks immediatly rake at the weakened abomination with their claws, drawing lines of blood.
Finnegan calls upon divine power and prepares to charge.
Father Antonio helps the rider, then surveys the situation, seeing that both beasts seem to be about equally dangerous, until he sees Thomas take a single valiant swing at his foe.
Thomas manages to connect with a mighty blow, severing the head of his opponent (OOC: Crit.  max damage.  power attack.  Sneak attack for being flanked.  +2 damage from the bardic music.  ow.)
Gustaf *Has yet to respond*
The remaining (Severely weakened) creature shrieks and stings again at tal, but in it's weakened state can't catch him.


----------



## drs (Dec 15, 2002)

If the second beast doesn't flee or die, and it's not too crowded (as in poeple and spells): Thomas with sword pointed at the still alive beast, thrashes his wings and charges straight for him.
OOC: Charge 

If it is too crowded: Thomas lets his longsword fall to the ground and pierce the soil with its point. He then swings his crossbow out and readies to shoot the fiend if it chooses to flee (once it's out of melee range of the others that is).


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 15, 2002)

OOC: Wow, I actually hit it, 8 str and all.

Ariel, seeing that the combined efforts are smacking the second creature pretty good, attempts to follow up her first smite with another attack, especially since it is weakened now.


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 15, 2002)

Seeing the beast weakened, Auld attempts to slam the creature to the ground to remove the advantage of flight (Trip attack), hoping to stab it with his spear and force it down.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 15, 2002)

_Ohh, good one, boss.  Even better'n the wings._ thinks Abesh as the things head goes flying.  Abesh continues to play his martial tune and turns in place to snap his whip at the other beast, hoping to achieve the same distraction.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 15, 2002)

Previous Round: Gustaf would move closer, and attempt to strike out with his Sword, Gustave's sword. He may charge if it's necessary to get close enough.

This Round: Attacks with a FRA if possible.

(Sorry, had a game all day yesterday.)


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 16, 2002)

Ariel turns to Tal in the heat of battle, "do you require immediate assistance or can you wait a minute or two?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 16, 2002)

"Thank You but I will survive until this threat is over." That said Tal will cast magic missile at the beast.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 16, 2002)

(Jemal, after we defeat these creatures -if you don't plan on using them again that is- could you post them in our Rogues Gallery? I don't have any idea what they are, and I'd love to find out after they lose thier air of mysterious origin with me.)


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 16, 2002)

Ariel, after checking on Tal, moves in to make another melee attack on the beastie.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 16, 2002)

OOC: MOB!!!! MOB ATTACK!!!!

IC: 
Auld tries to knock the beast to the ground, but his attack is knocked away by it's tail.
Abesh cracks his whip in the beasts face, but it seems not to faze it.
Ariel, Finnegan, and Gustaf swing at the beast, which manages to deflect or dodge all of their attacks.
Thomas comes charging in and spears the creature on his sword, harming it but not quite as effectively as the blow that felled the other.
In retaliation, they creature swings it's tail, connecting a weak (2hp) blow on Thomas.  He feels a wave of diziness overcome him, and falls to the ground, groggy.
Tal fires a swarm of missiles into the creature, each thudding into it and causing obvious pain, until the 3rd and final one strikes it dead.
Father Antonio, seeing that the beast is well under control, and there is nowhere for him to aid them, turns back to the rider, who is attempting to clamber back to his feet.

Several guards are running out from the city, but when the second beast drops, they stow their weapons, though still rushing towards you.


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 16, 2002)

"Strike a blow for goodness!" Ariel cries as the second critter drops. Ariel turns to Tal and casts CLW on him (1d8+5) and then will ask if anyone else needs healing.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 16, 2002)

As Ariel brushes her gifted hand across Tal's wound, it closes completely, leaving nothing but pale skin, a slight rip in the fabric, and a very small amount of lingering pain.  As she surveys the scene, she sees father Antonio assisting the rider, and Thomas laying on the ground.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 16, 2002)

Tal takes Ariel's hand and kisses it. "Thank you. I did not want to distract anyone with how badly I was injured." He gets up and proceeds to cut the stingers off the bodies. "Could be useful spell components."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 17, 2002)

Abesh hastily shoves his trumpet into his backpack and rushes over to Thomas's side in a panic.  His eyes are wide in fear- _Have I lost him already?_- and he frantially checks for a pulse.

"Boss?  Boss?  You arlight?"  he says frantically, and then turns and yells over his shoulder.  "Healer!  I need a healer!"


----------



## drs (Dec 17, 2002)

"Err... yeah, um what? Who? I'm alright..." Thomas says trying to get up. "Maybe not" then slumps back to the ground.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 17, 2002)

Thomas can move, but just barely.  It seems to be getting harder every second, and your senses are slowing down.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 17, 2002)

Finnegan hurries to the side of Thomas and sqauts down near him.
'Father of Heroes, heal this Brave Man'

OoCCasts Cure Light Wounds I :1D8+1, converted from my Comp. Languages spell).


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 17, 2002)

Abesh snaps nervously at the helpful Cleric.  "He's poisoned, not wounded!  They just scratched him, but he's weakened all of a sudden...."  Abesh trails off nervously.  Hero worship has a hard time with this sort of thing.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 17, 2002)

Previous round (sorry for the delay): Antonio prays his deity to protect these people from the poison of the beasts (+2 to For saves till the next round to everyone)
Current round: he has Thomas drink an antitoxin vial.
"I know it's bitter, but it'll make you feel better."
Then he smiles at Abesh "Don't worry your master will be fine."
Father Toni prepares bandages to treat poison on anyone that was hit (Heal Skill +12 DC15)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 17, 2002)

As Dather Antonio aproaches, Talisian will wave him off. "Thank you Father but I seem to be suffering no ill effects. Most likely due to the fact that the stinger punched directly through me and out the other side of my left side." He winces at the thought. "Priestess Ariel Has cured me of my wound."

"Who is the rider and is he still alive?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 17, 2002)

Gustaf stores his sword and reloads his crossbow.


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 17, 2002)

Ariel blushes when Tal kisses her hand, "please, it was nothing that a comrade in arms would not do for another." She gives Tal a smile. Then Ariel stows her mace, fixes her hair and arranges her clothes properly and asks if anyone else requires any healing spells for non-poison related injuries. If no one does, then I will go see to the rider that was hard pressed by these nasty beasts.


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 17, 2002)

Auld shakes his head, and turns to make sure Finn is unharmed.  Seeing that he is, Auld walks over to one of the bodies and looks at it curiously, trying to figure out where such a thing might have originated.


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 17, 2002)

Seeing Auld looking over the corpse of the evil creature, Ariel pauses and speaks with him. "Never seen anything like it. Evil to the core. It's a good thing we were all here. I fear for the general population if there are more things like this out."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 17, 2002)

"Perhaps we should alert the town militia." Tal says as he finishes cutting off the stingers. "At the very least the temple should be alerted."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 17, 2002)

Argent said:
			
		

> *As Dather Antonio aproaches, Talisian will wave him off. "Thank you Father but I seem to be suffering no ill effects. Most likely due to the fact that the stinger punched directly through me and out the other side of my left side." He winces at the thought. "Priestess Ariel Has cured me of my wound."
> 
> "Who is the rider and is he still alive?" *




"Please let me see the wound. Though Ariel did indeed a very good job, most poisons have not immediate effects, but can be very dangerous nonetheless. I just prevented the poison from harming the rider more, but he still needs assistance. if you help me get him on my cart, we could take him to the Chapel. He's coming to his senses right now. Can i take some of the stingers? They could be useful to prepare an antidote. I've never seen such beasts."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 17, 2002)

"Certainly I will help you." Tal gets the mans feet and helps get him in the cart. "As for the stingers you can have one and you may look at me if you choose. I feel no ill effects from the sting."


----------



## Jemal (Dec 17, 2002)

OOC: It's been a few rounds, so... 

IC:  As you all mill about doing your various things, the 6 guards from the town arrive on scene, and the captain approaches you.  "Well met, good sirs." He glances at Ariel "And ma'am.  It would seem you do not need our help with these.. things.  Is there anything else we can help you with?"

While he's talking, the rider manages to finally get to his feet, and staggers over to his horse, who is kicking weakly while it lays on it's side.

Ariel heads after him.

Thomas feels a sudden burning from his wound, but with the helpful administrations and magic of the priest, suffers no more ill effects.  After being healed easily by Finnegan's spell, he finds that he can once again move, but is still feeling slugish.

Upon closer inspection, the two beasts are obviously not natural.  They both have various body parts from different creatures(Harpy, Devil/demon, scorpion), which have been somehow 'melted' together.


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 17, 2002)

Ariel approaches the rider, and calls out to him, "Sir, do you need any assistance? Please, let me take a look at you to make sure that you are alright. I have seen what these creatures do and I would assure myself that no harm has come to you."


----------



## Jemal (Dec 17, 2002)

As Ariel approaches, the man whips about, his hood flying off "Leave me alone, all of you! I must get as far away as I can! He'll send more after me!"  Of course, not everyone hears what he says over the shouts of recognition some people are making... The rider is the Emporer!


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 17, 2002)

(I'm thinking Gustaf would auto-recognize him.)

"Everyone but the Priestess, away with you! I'll deal with this man. Victristi Teriristi! All of you!"

Gustaf gets closer and watches the skies for anything coming towards, he confronts the rider to the face to make sure. If he is certain, he whispers in the mans ear...

"I assume your going to tell me a story?"

Gustaf hopes to get the man to see his face.

"Your safer with me and the priestess than you might think. Then again, you might realize that one wrong move would result in your public execution... so your doomed to begin with. Go on, smile, don't you understand a joke?"


----------



## drs (Dec 17, 2002)

"Can't fiends learn to play fair?" Thomas says to Abesh with a sheepish grin. He gets up off of the ground and whispers the command word for his wings to retreat, and brushes off the dirt from his coat. He then turns to the men that aided him "Thank you good Sirs, your help; appreciated" and follows it with a hardy hand shake to both.
Thomas then turns his attention to the rider, and the chaos he seems to be causing, keeping look out for any more flying menaces.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 18, 2002)

Tal stands there a moment puzzled. "Begging the efront on yourself Emporer but what is going on?" (Tal is using his Diplomacy skill to get the Emporer to calm down.


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 18, 2002)

"Your Highness," (Diplomacy +14) to calm him down. "Why not stop a minute, find a quiet moment to catch your breath and slow down. Start from the beginning and understand that at this point you are safe. I do urge you however," eyelashes batting and lustrous red hair rolling in soft curls, "that you should mention anything of importance. Don't leave anything out. No matter how trivial it may seem to you. I doubt that the locals are very comfortable with those abominations rolling into town behind you."


----------



## Jemal (Dec 18, 2002)

OOC: The emporer's face is known to almost everyone.  Gustaf, in particular, is completely certain this is him. 

The emporer is looking around frantically at the skies.  After a few minutes of your soothing words, he sinks to the ground, exhausted but calmer.

"He did it... I can't believe he actually did it!"  He looks up at you "It took over, I couldn't fight it at first, and when I finally broke free, it took my son... My SON!! He.. he turned against me!  I couldn't stop him, couldn't stop it...  I'm so sorry, I couldn't stop it.. I'm sorry, please, I'm so sorry..."  He starts mumbling to himself in celestial... Anyone who understands it realizes he's praying for forgiveness.  The guards are leaving him in your... capable hands, and the captain wants to know if you wish to examine the beasts, or if he can put them to the torch, as is the custom for any evil slain in Candara.


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 18, 2002)

"There, there," Ariel tries to comfort the Emperor. She turns to Gustaf, "perhaps if we took him to my temple we could get him to calm down and talk to us. I would like to get him off of the streets so that things could calm down a bit."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 18, 2002)

Tal answers the guardsman with "Yes. Please dispose of these horrid things."


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 18, 2002)

Ariel turns to the guards that are around, using her best diplomatic skills (Diplomacy +14) "please good sirs, I would ask you to escort myself, my companions and his Highness to the Temple, there is much that he needs to divulge so that we may know our foe and I fear for his safety here in the streets. If you want to see Candara free from the evil menace, we must know what the Emperor knows. I beg you, for our country and freedom!" 

OOC: what the hell, she can use her Oratory Perform check of +5 if she needs to as well.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 18, 2002)

Finnegan turns before the Emperor sees his face, _Shifting_ as he did so, becoming Crolmyr Mac Brogyln once again. Turning to the Emperor, he said 
'Well, what an odd sight, finding your August Self here,Emperor.Odd indeed.I, too, am a Kelt, Crolmyr Mac Brogyln, from Caer Suduach in the South of your Great Empire. This last was said with a smile and a great showing of teeth.I hope we can aid you in your Plight.'

Finnegan said nought after this, watching to see what sort of situation the Monster had got himself into.What Finn longed to do was to run this villain through with his Blade, yet that might jeopardize operations in several cities. No, Finnegan would wait until the time was right to kill the Monster.


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 18, 2002)

"Crolmyr I am glad that you see the wisdom in gaining the information that the Emperor has. It will go a long way in helping our cause." Ariel gives Crolmyr a look, as if to say, thanks for the restraint.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 18, 2002)

The captain nods and starts about setting his team to the task of disposing of the beastly corpses.  he then turns back to you.  "I can escort you to wherever you need to take this.. man."

Looking up at 'Crolmyr', the Emporer nods and stands, trying to compose himself.  "Aye, you can aid me, fair Crolmyr, and I can aid you, all of you.  Get me inside, and we'll speak of whatever you people wish to know."


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 18, 2002)

OOC: Does detect thoughts have any obvious effect?  Does the subject realize you're doing it?  If not, Auld will cast detect thoughts, and study the Emperor.  If it does, he won't.

Auld looks at Crolmyr meaningfully.  "Shall we accompany his Lordship, Crolmyr?"


----------



## Uriel (Dec 18, 2002)

'Aye, my friend, I'm sure the Emperor would like a bit of peace and a fine Kelt Ale, I'm sure we can find one somewhere.'


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 18, 2002)

Ariel turns to the Captain, "thank you sir. I believe that we should either proceed to my temple or," motioning to Father Antonio, "the Temple of the Grey Lady. I believe either one would be appropriate."


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 19, 2002)

Gustaf will give the Defeated creatures a few chops as everyone gets ready to move on to the temple. He's just never sure when something's going to get back up...


----------



## Jemal (Dec 19, 2002)

OOC: My ruling on detect thoughts is this : According to the PHB, it allows a will save during the 3rd round, or you can't "read" the thoughts.  If the will save is failed, you can read their minds.  If the will save is made by 0-5, you can't.  If they make their save by more than 5, they know someone has tried to read their thoughts.  This gives people with a lot of mental power a greater advantage, and better chance of noticing (Which seems fair).
So you gonna detect thoughts or not?

IC: 

As the bodies are hacked a bit more (It seems some of the guards share your uncertainty), blood squirts forth but little else happens.  Then the guards set about building a fire downwind of the city, and hauling the beasts there.

The Captain starts leading you to the temple (Pick one, doesn't matter to me) And once you arrive there, leaves to inform the council of what has happened.  As soon as you start heading back into town, the Emporer puts his hood back up, knowing there are many who would have no qualms about killing him in cold blood.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2002)

Fear not your highness. We will not allow harm to come to you. I am Talisian De'Artain, I am at your service. Tal keeps a close eye on the crowd. Spook will try to stay as close to the Emporer as he can, even if it means getting in his lap and getting petted (Horrors said the cat. LOL)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 19, 2002)

Answering to Ariel, Father Antonio comments "Let's go to the Temple of your order, it's the nearest, and time could prove important."

Antonio will then keep an eye on the Emperor, trying to see is that desperation was sincere. He will also be ready to cast a _Calm Emotions_ spell, in caser someone recognize him and decides to attack.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 19, 2002)

Abesh helps Thomas walk along, with an arm under him if need be.  "You sure you're alright?"  He says quietly to the older man.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2002)

Tal and Spook stick to the emperer like glue, Just chatting with him to keep his mind off the situation if he can.


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 19, 2002)

Ariel follows behind Tal and the Emperor, keeping an eye out on the streets for anything that may seem interesting or out of place. "My Mistresses Temple is a couple of blocks up this way. We should be there momentarily."


----------



## drs (Dec 19, 2002)

"Don't worry boy, I'm fine, and a hellova lot better than the flying things are" he says smile, reassuring Abesh that he's much better. As they continue to walk with the large group to the temple Thomas pulls Abesh to one side. "Do you think we're welcome to come with these people? You by chance know who they are?" Thomas says with raised eye brows and in a whisper. "Most of 'em seem very uppity, ah well it's always best to see what's going on even if your not welcome."


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 19, 2002)

Ariel points up ahead at a very nice, lavishly constructed stone ediface, which resembles a temple. "That would be the Halls of Aprhodite. Now gentleman, I want you to remember that it is an all female order and that you may need to remember the seriousness of our task, even in the midst of all of that eye-candy that you will see. I expect that you will all be on your best behavior." She giggles and proceeds to lead you up the marble stairs to her beloved temple.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2002)

Tal looks at his familiar and says You heard the Priestess. Be on your best behavior. Turning to speak to the new people. I wanted to thank you both for your help. I feer the Priestess and I would not have been enough to save 'him'. I am Talisian De'Artain: necromancer and adventurer.


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 19, 2002)

OOC: Not yet, then.  

Auld nods to Cromlyr.  "Aye.  Perhaps a few ales would calm his Lordship.  Fine Keltish brews.  And mayhaps you can entertain us with a scene or a story while we relax."


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 20, 2002)

"Oh pardon me," laughs Ariel. "Tal you made me remember my manners. For those of you that I had not yet been introduced too, I am Ariel de Morceaux, humble servant of her Radiance Aphrodite. I am very grateful for your aid in the streets today. It was sorely needed, and the people of Candara are in your debt."


----------



## Jemal (Dec 20, 2002)

"Aye" says the Emporer as you all enter a private room in the temple  "I owe you my thanks, as well.  You had no reason to help me, yet you did.  You are obviously good people... I wish I were as noble and strong of purpose as you.  What that.. thing made me do, I'll never get over it."  He looks at you  "You need to know that it wasn't me who started any of this, I never wanted any bad to happen!  I was a young boy, I wanted power and control... It gave me that, but took away my _self-control_.  I only recently was able to break free.. and then it took my son, and started this war!  Please, if you want to stop it, stop the evil, you have to help me!  I've heard that there is a Mac Morn still alive, we must find him."  He stands up shakily.


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 20, 2002)

Ariel raises an eyebrow at the Emperor's last remark. "Why is this Mac Morn so important? What can he do?"


----------



## Uriel (Dec 20, 2002)

Crolmyr laughs.'A Mac Morn? Aye, they are all dead, by my reconing. Killed by yer Imperial Majesty's own Loyal troops, as I hear it (beggin; yer pardon). Why would you want some long dead Highland Sheep farmer?'

Finnegan barely contained his rage. Aye, the Dog was seeking to bring him out into the open, for whatever purpose.Well, it would take more than a mere mentioning of his name to bring this elusive Fox out.

'Crolmyr' sipped his Ale/Wine/whatever the Priestess's have offerred and waited for the Emperor's response.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 20, 2002)

Your Highness, Who are these Mac Morns? I have never heard of them. are they a Human family? Tal will be buisy making the emporer as comfortable as he can. (remember his Father is the Vizier of Ukko. He has seen how a "vassil" treats a king) Tal assumes that the Emporer might be more inclined to talk if treated other than as the prisoner he obviously is.


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 20, 2002)

Ariel takes another sip of her wine, nods her agreement with Tal and looks at the Emperor. "Well your Highness, assuming that they are all dead as has been mentioned, is there not someone or something else that may be able to accomplish what this person you seek can do? It seems that there may need to be other options to take or another path to go down."


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 20, 2002)

OOC: Okay, now's the time.    I cast detect thoughts on the Emperor.

"A Mac Morn, truly?  Are those not the Keltish fellows?  What on earth could you want with one of those?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 20, 2002)

Spook jumps up into the Emporers lap, yawns, curls up and begins to purr. To Tal who is the only who can understand him he meows I will try to placate him, My purr can stop armys.  Tal nods and continues I feel the emporer may need some time to regroup himself. perhaps we should be quite for a time. allow him to regain him bearings.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 20, 2002)

"What should I do? This seems far too obvious... I should get ahold of Wil immediately..."

Gustaf goes out to wake up the nearest pay-to-cast cleric or wizard. He requests a sending...

OOC: I may attempt a sending to Wil Knights to tell him of the current event. I may not, depends on the availability and price...


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 20, 2002)

Ariel gets up, "excuse me for a minute. I think I will go and see if there is any other news of importance, or any other bits of helpful information, that any of my sisters may have heard."

OOC: Ariel is going to go to her superior and to any of her friends in the temple that she can locate to see if there are any rumours or other items of note that would be helpful to the current situation.


----------



## drs (Dec 21, 2002)

"Tis our duty, Sir and Miss, no thanks is needed" Thomas bows to the priestess. "I am Reaver, and this is –" (He lets Abesh introduce himself). Thomas then nods and follows the group to the private room.

As they're entering Thomas checks the room for entries and exits, or anywhere someone may 'pop' out of. During the 'interrogation' he'll keep to one side and find a comfortable place to sit or lean. He'll watch the Emperor and his actions, though does his best not to aggravate anything from happening.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 21, 2002)

The emporer sighs and pets spook.  "The Mac Morns... it has been prophesied that only those in league with clan Mac Morn could restore peace to the empire... that is why it had me search down and destroy them all, so that they couldn't turn against me.  It is also what gave me the strength to come here... Finding out that the youngest had survived.  I no longer possess the magics required to find him, but perhaps with you helping, we can gather him and stop this madness once and for all."
He glances over at Auld "I don't blame you for not trusting me, lad.  Not after what I've done, but if reading my mind will help, it is an open book.  As you can see, I am telling the truth."
Auld easily gets into the Emporers mind, and according to all the thoughts he can read, the Emporer is convinced that he's telling the truth.  You also realize that he isn't quite as mentally powerful as he is rumored to be... not even close, in fact.  Had he tried to shield himself you still could have broken in.  It seems most unusual coming from the person who was the most powerful wizard in a nation of wizards.

While the Emporer speaks, Thomas looks around the room, noting that it is a simple, square 20X20 room with only the 1 door, and a raised ceiling.  There are several comfortable chairs/sofas gathered around, and that is where people are sitting.

Ariel and Gustaf leave while you are 'chatting' with your formerly viscious enemy.  

Ariel has managed to get ahold of the leader of her order, as well as having spoken to various other members, and a sage who.. um.. 'prays' at the temple.  Unfortunately, none of them have any clue as to whats going on, other than what the candaran government is doing with regards to the war.  The high priestess, however, tells Ariel "What you must discover is whether this man wishes to hurt you, or himself.  If you need to find the truth, take this and trust in Her."  She hands Ariel a scroll (Zone of Truth).

Gustaf has found that hiring someone to _Send_ a message to Wil isn't easy.  After consulting with a few priests, he discovers that sending requires a personal familiarity between the spellcaster and the receiver, so he'll have to find someone who actually knows Wil, AND can cast the spell.


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 21, 2002)

Auld nods.  "Indeed.  In times such as these, with those circumstances, I cannot help but be suspicious."  He then nods.  "This is indeed the Emperor, as far as I kin divine.  And he tells us the truth."

He looks at Cromlyr.  "Quite interesting."


----------



## Uriel (Dec 22, 2002)

Crolmyr nods at Auldurveg and sighs'Indeed old friend, this gives us much to think about. Perhaps after a night's sleep we shall have a more clear idea of what to do.'
Crolmyr then goes silent,staring off into 'the distance' as if in some deep thought or another.


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 23, 2002)

Ariel returns from her little soiret around the temple and promptly sits her self across from the Emperor. "Your Highness, I know that you have been frank with us, and for the candor I thank you. However, before any further actions can be taken I need to clear up a few things in order to know just where everyone stands with you at this point. Would you be opposed to me asking you a few questions while you are under oath?" Her big, thick eyelashes flutter in the breeze, her lustrous red hair rolls across her shoulders (diplomacy +14)

OOC: If he agrees, I will cast the spell and ask rather simple questions such as: Do you mean what you say when you wish to have the aid of the Mac Morns? Is your vendetta against them at an end? Do you seek our aid in good faith? Stuff like that.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 23, 2002)

The emporer stares reluctantly at Ariel, then slowly nods his head.  "Aye, I'll do this.  Ask your questions."

You cast the spell, and start asking questions.

NOTE: The zone of truth lasts for the next 10 minutes, and encompasses the entire room. (100 Rounds)
Now anybody who wants can question anyone else in the room.  If you wish to question someone, type the question.  Nobody has any way of knowing who's been affected or who made their saves.  If you want to lie, e-mail me and I'll tell you if you made your will save or not.  Otherwise, just type the truthful answer.


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 23, 2002)

"Thank you for being so co-operative your highness," Ariel tells the Emperor. With that, she starts to drill the Emperor with questions. "Just what exactly is it that the Mac Morns can do against this enemy of yours? What made you decide to end your vendetta against the Mac Morns for good? What will your position be towards Candara should the situation get rectified in your favor? What are your intentions with us should we successfully aid you? Who or what is the real enemy?"


----------



## Jemal (Dec 23, 2002)

OOC: *Bold* are the original questions
IC:
Before you can ask your questions, the Emporer says "I appreciate the title, but I'm no longer the emporer, nor did I ever deserve it in the first place.. please, call me Will."  He then motions for you to ask your questions, and answers them in order as you ask.  *(Just what exactly is it that the Mac Morns can do against this enemy of yours?)* 
"I don't know, I only know that the prophesy says that a Mac Morn will be instrumental in restoring peace to the empire. *What made you decide to end your vendetta against the Mac Morns for good?* I never had a vendetta against them, IT did, and due to stupidity and weakness of will, it controlled me.  *What will your position be towards Candara should the situation get rectified in your favor? * I would be extremely grateful, but I doubt I'll ever be a ruler again. *What are your intentions with us should we successfully aid you? * I just want to free my son, if you can help me do that then I can help you defeat the beast. * Who or what is the real enemy? * The real enemy is The Beast... I don't know what it's real name is.  It hatched from this Egg I found, and granted me great power, warping my mind as it did so... That's what it's doing to my son now.  I have no idea what else it can do, but I do know that when I had its favour I could cast any spell known!  Now, I have such little power I couldn't even defeat the Fetchers, though I did manage to destroy one before I got to the horse."  He looks around at the gathered guests "If you don't mind, I'ld like to ask a question of my own... If you accompany the Mac Morn, Will you have to kill my son?  He's only a prisoner, like I was... but he is a better man than I ever was, He was taken against his will, wheras I went willingly, at first.


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 23, 2002)

"Well, your Highness, er Will, I should hope that we don't have to kill your son. Truth be told though, if this Beast is exerting that kind of power over him there is the possibility that we may have no choice. I would prefer not to, and there are plenty of enchantments that are available to break holds on people and to override such charms so that we may incapacitate him without inflicting harm upon him. I think," she pauses for a moment, "that it will depend on the situation. I promise you that we will do what we can to avoid harming your son."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 23, 2002)

Tal has been listening to the conversation with great interest. Will. Can you describe the 'beast'? I am fairly well versed in matters arcane and may well know something of what we are dealing with.. Also how were you to find the last Mac Morn? Do you have some way of locating him or her?


----------



## Jemal (Dec 23, 2002)

Will shakes his head "I wish I could, but it was.. it's a strange experience, It's different every time... not just every time I see it, but every time I THINK of it, the image changes... It's always chaotic, and changing, though.  As for how to find the Mac Morn, I do have a few friends still in the Empire... One of them was a powerful Diviner.  I was visiting her to see if she could help me when we were attacked by the Fetchers, and I don't know what happened to her.


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 23, 2002)

When the spell is cast, Auld leans over to Cromlyr, and speaks very quietly in his ear, "Do you wish to stay during this spell, or should we make an excuse to leave for a short time?  Or are there things you would ask 'his highness?'"

He listens to the answers with interest, and thinks back on his training and experiences to see if there is aught that resembles this condition (knowledge(Arcana) check).


----------



## Uriel (Dec 23, 2002)

Whispering back to Auldurveg, 'Aye, I would wish to leave, yet I think we need to find out more from The Emperor.'


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 23, 2002)

Abesh shifts uncomfortably.  _Not being able to lie?  That's like having both my legs cut off in a situation like this._  He leans against the wall, attempting to melt into the backround, and listens carefully to what everyone says.


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 24, 2002)

"Does this ability to cast any spell come directly from the beast, and if so, does this ability get infused only into a, for lack of a better term, 'Host Creature' or does this ability get granted to whomever the Beast desires?" Ariel thinks for a moment, "and, does this thing have any allies with it that it doesn't need to dominate or charm?"


----------



## Jemal (Dec 24, 2002)

Will thinks for a moment before responding "Well, Uh, I don't really know.. It just changed me, and I was powerful, then it stopped and took my son... I don't know what the full extent of its powers are."


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 24, 2002)

Ariel's face forms a wry grin. "That's refreshing. An all powerful enemy. How lovely. What does he have in the way of guardians and do you know how we can actually harm this thing?"


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 26, 2002)

Ariel turns to Tal, "since you have some knowledge of the arcane arts, how difficult is it to summon or create creatures like those that were in the streets pusuing the emperor? Is it hard, or are their ways to master that type of art that make it easy. I am a little concerned with what might be closer to this beast-thing. Those critters we fought were monstrous but were not too terribly difficult to fight. However, I am sure that there are worse."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 26, 2002)

I'm not sure what created them. They were not you're typical harpies by any streach of the imagination. They were some form of a crossbreed of an new creature all together. Can they be summoned? If they are native to a particular plane of existance sure. but I'm a fairly accompolished summoner and they were unknown to me. Tal turns to Will. Once again I ask, Can you describe the "beast"?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 29, 2002)

"Wil, are you sure you don't know what caused the Beast to abandon you and take your son? It could be crucial to save him and fight the beast without harming him. Every bit of information can be important. Also, do your people no longer see you as the rightful Emperor? Do they blindly obey your son?"


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 29, 2002)

"Ahh," smiles Ariel at the last question, "that is a rather good point. Why did he abandon you in favor of your son?"


----------



## Jemal (Dec 31, 2002)

ooc: BACK

IC: Will sighs heavily, then stands "The harpy-creatures, they are called Fetchers.  They are one of many creatures that I created while under the Beasts thrall."
Turning to respond to Tal's question, he shakes his head.  "As I said before, the beast is always different, it is a being of pure chaos, and defies description.  It abandoned me and stole my son because I was breaking free... It's not as all-powerful as you may think, a few times I was actually able to hold it back, until finally it cast me out in favour of my son.  He is weaker of will, but stronger at magic than myself, making him the perfect candidate for elderit.. eldrit.. I cannot remember what my son called It, but it's clear my memories are fading.. I'm not sure how much longer I'll be of use to you."

"Before the beast came, my people were just like yours, only we regarded sorcery and wizardry as highly as you regard your religions.  Now, though, most of them live in fear of the Emporer... Few of them know or care that I am no longer the much feared ruler of the Empire.  Most of them are good people, though, and would NOT pursue this war against you if given the choice themselves.  I can garantee that when that _thing_ is gone, this war will end.."

As Will finishes up, there is a knock at the door.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 31, 2002)

Shifting uneasily, Finnegan peered at the Emperor from behind the face of Crolmyr. What to think of all of this, believe 'The Monster' and have his whole World turned upside down?Or perhaps there is some sort of ENchantment on him, protecting him from telling the Truth. To believe him...instead of running him through. But then, this 'other' Beast, this thing hatched from an Egg. Gustaf's mad ramblings seem more real now, more believible.
Finn looked on, then asked.
[COLOR=sky blue]'And what would you do now,Emperor, with the Mac Morn at your side, what plan have ye to depose this Fiend,eh? That is what I would know. Are there troops loyal to you, willing to defy this Beast?'[/COLOR] Finnegan becomes silent once more, moodily waiting for a reply.


Edited for Color:Indig does not exactly jump out at you...


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 31, 2002)

Ariel turns to the assembled individuals. "Is anyone expecting guests here?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 31, 2002)

[OOC:Is Spook inside the room or guarding the door like normal?]

Tal looks at the assembled people and says I think the question still remaims Whay do we do about this 'beast'?


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 31, 2002)

"Well gentleman," begins Ariel. "I think that there are several options that we can explore in order to begin to achieve our goal. We need to discover what we can about the origins of this creature. Perhaps figuring out where the 'egg' originated would help. In other words, going to where it was found and start from there. We need to ascertain what weaknesses that it has in order to exploit them. We need to discover what other servants that it has, and if need be, neutralize them. We also need to find folks within the Empire who are loyal and brave, willing to help us. We have a large task at hand, gentlemen. Any suggestions on what course of action we should take first?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 31, 2002)

Might I suggest a chat with your superiors in the church. This sounds Deamonic and thus they might have more information for us. I will contact the local mages guild If there is one here and research the name Wil gave for it.elderit was it not? or some variation. maybe elderitch?


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 31, 2002)

OOC: Ariel will be going to speak to her superior in regards to the questions and answers that the former Emperor has given the party. She figures that her High Priestess would want the answers since she gave her the Zone of Truth Scroll. She will also want to ask her superiors a bit about extra-planar creatures, as that is not her specialty, she'll see what information she can get regarding that.

Ariel gets up to answer the door, seeing as how it is her Temple. She figures that it must be one of the other priestesses or something to that effect.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 31, 2002)

While Ariel moves to open the door, Will speaks to 'crolmyr' "Aye, there are some that would help us, once they find out the truth.  I had many good friends before I turned down the dark path with the beast, and it was to them I ran when I needed to escape.  It will be difficult, but we will find help within the borders.  I just hope not to many more have been taken under Its thrall."

When Ariel opens the door, standing outside is a messenger.  "greetings, M'lady.  The council has learned that his Majesty is in town.  They have... 'asked' that he be brought before them."


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 1, 2003)

"Well, good messenger, I don't believe we have met. You are?"


----------



## drs (Jan 1, 2003)

OOC: I'm assuming "The Council" is like a city board right? Common knowledge of who they are would be helpful, then again I might have missed somethin'.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 1, 2003)

Crolmyr nods 'Aye, I, too have friends in the Empire willing to help such an endeavor, if I can convince them that it is worthwhile.' 

The Highlander sighs, as if fighting some inner battle, then raises his head, looks at Auldurveg, searching for some Guiding Sign (and finding none). 
Turning once again to the Emperor, he says 'Well, Emperor, I see that the time for Charades is at an end, though this is hardly how I have dreamed that we would meet...'
The form of Crolmyr shimmers, and the man gains a full half-foot of height, becoming a muscular youth of no more than 25 Summers.
'I am Finnegan Mac Morn.'


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 2, 2003)

Tal raises and eyebrow and says Finn. There were much better circumstances that you could have done that under.  Tal looks at will for some sign that he will bolt or attack. Will? I appologize for Mac Morn's revelation like this. but he does claim to be the last Mac Morn.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 2, 2003)

"Well, well, isn't this an interesting turn of events." Ariel turns back to the guardsman who is at the door. "Inform the council that we will be coming in short order. However, I must tell you that we do not have the current Emperor here. We have the former Emperor who has been deposed by a more vile individual." She turns back to the assembled group. "We have a few more things to discuss before we come to meet the council." She bats her eyelashes and gives a nice, wide smile to the Guardsman. "I am sure you understand."


----------



## Jemal (Jan 2, 2003)

OOC: Hollywood eat your heart out.  Now, THAT was good, uriel.  Isn't that the point they usually put up the "To be Continued" signs?

Will stares at Finnegan, then slowly smiles and nods his head at Auld's words.  "Aye, I should have guessed it.. The pain in your eyes, the way you spoke.."

He stands, and moves slowly towards Finnegan.  "I know that there are no words to take away the pain I have caused you, sir.  I do, however, pledge to you that I will not rest until The Empire is defeated, and someone worthy is placed in control.." He pauses for a second, then nodding to himself he continues.  "The reason I came looking for you is that you are the only man left with any legitimate claim to the throne." Kneeling, he continues speaking "If you are willing, Sire, I will do all within my power to ensure that you are declared as the rightful ruler of the land.  Together, we will restore it to the way it should be."  

Meanwhile, the man at the door stares, open mouthed.  Ariels words break the hush that has fallen over the room, and the guard nods absently, moving away from the door, presumably to the council.

OOC: Oh, I may have neglected to mention this...  The council is what most people refer to the government as.  Candara is run by a 'council' of elected officials, who run the majority of the city, and the country.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 2, 2003)

Well Spook, this is a great turn of events. Tal stands and awaits the rest of the group departing for the council. Spook jumps into his arms.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 2, 2003)

"Hmmph." Ariel waits for everyone to get up. "Alright, I have some experience with the Council, they are familiar with me, I have been used as a mediator before them in the past. Let's find out exactly what they are after before we start announcing things. I would like to discover their intentions before we tell them anything that they may not be aware of."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 2, 2003)

Abesh's face lights up at the mention of the ruling body of Candara.  "We get to meet the _council_?"  He wispers excitedly.  He turns to Thomas.  "Ever since I was a kid, I wanted to meet them.  The council...."  He shakes his head and focuses on Thomas again.  "What'dyou think they'll do with the Emperor over there?"


----------



## drs (Jan 2, 2003)

Thomas gets up out of his seat, and then answers Abesh's question. "I haven't had much contact with them myself, so I can only guess Abesh. Who knows they may prosecute him for the deaths he has unwilling caused. Or, maybe after hearing his story they might aid his task."

When the group starts to exit the private room, Thomas motions to Abesh for his attention. In a hushed tone Thomas says "Keep alert boy, there still maybe assassins about. Just because we are in the city doesn't mean we are safe."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 3, 2003)

Just to confirm, I'm reading everything and keeping it out of my characters knowledge, but I'm trying to time any re-entrance so that it isn't just "re-enter" "hello" "side comment" "side comment" "exit."


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 3, 2003)

OOC: Sorry - my time with net access has been short of late.

Auld smiles at Finn.  "Well, lad.  I knew you planned to have him lying at yer feet sooner or later, but I don't imagine you thought it would be like this, eh?"

He looks at Wil.  "You would truly put Finn on the throne, and help to restore the Mac Morn line?  You would give up all that you have had, renounce any claim to power, that you might serve this lad, deserving though he is?  If he decided right now that your crimes were too great, and he should have your head for the actions you have taken, would you submit to his will?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 4, 2003)

Father Antonio stands up.
"Sister Ariel, I don't think we should hide anything to the Council. The information we have are just too important to the well-being and the safety of many people that we should not put in danger. Regarding Will, he is not a citizen of Candara, and he can't be accused of crimes he did under the influence of such an evil artifact. Now he just needs protection more than anything. They will surely listen to a judge of the Republic."


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 4, 2003)

"Oh Father Antonio, I wasn't suggesting that," replies Ariel. "I was more or less suggesting that we find out their intentions. People tend to lose sight of legalities when the former ruler of a nation that has just invaded yours turns up in your Capitol. Whether or not he is guilty via control may not matter to some who are inflamed by current events. I merely would like to avoid a spectacle with the council that leads to a general riot or the like." She pauses for a moment. "You and I may know that he was controlled and may not be held accountable for his actions, however you may not be able to convince the widows and orphaned children who fled from his armies of that."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 4, 2003)

Father Toni sighs "Truth has only one face. And no punishment inflicted to him will ease the pain of the widows and the orphans, while stopping that damned beast could prevent the same pain on others. Will you help me convince them of the truth?"


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 4, 2003)

Ariel smiles sweetly at Father Antonio, "of course I will. You didn't have to ask me, I would have anyway. However, be assured that we could be walking into a politically charged nest of vipers. Nothing is done in Candara without thought to the political ramifications."


----------



## Jemal (Jan 4, 2003)

Will looks up at Aulds words, and then looks into the eyes of Finnegan.  "I would do all this and more.  What happens to me matters not, all I care about is restoring peace to the country I love, and freeing my son from that beasts grasp.  YOU, all of you, are the keys to doing this, I beleive."

To Ariel and Father Antonio(Anyone can read it, though): 
You both beleive that it is very likely that the council will want to prosecute Will, no matter what the circumstances.  Times like these mean that the politicians, no matter how just they may usually be, will be looking for someone to punish, and this is too good an opportunity to pass up.

You also both know that as representatives of your churches either of you could, if need be, grant the Emporer sanctuary, meaning that the council would not be able to prosecute him, and anyone else doing so would be commiting a crime against the church.  Only a higher member of your order can countermand your 'gift'.(Father Antonio is third in his order, and Ariel is 4th in hers, making this highly unlikely).  However, anything that happens to or because of the emporer after this would be your responsibility, and you would be held accountable for his actions.
Also, doing such a thing would have heavy political impact and would likely earn you many enemies.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 4, 2003)

OOC: the heavy thud of priestly responsibilty, as well as plot device drops....

"Hmm. Methinks a quick prayer of inspiration and guidance is needed before proceeding any further. If you will excuse me for a moment gentleman," says Ariel. "I will be in the main Worship Hall for a few moments gathering my thoughts."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 4, 2003)

Talisian strokes Spook and watches in fascination at the political mechanations. He thinks to Spook "Father would be hard pressed to come up with any solutions on this event." Tal continues watching as this unfolds.
[OOC: could you roll Tal's diplomacy (+3) and see if there is a way he would think to aid them diplomaticly?]


----------



## drs (Jan 4, 2003)

Reaver waits, situated to the rear of the party scouting the surroundings. He looks to Abesh "If you think you can help them with word and the council, don't hesitate on my part Abesh." Thomas motions Abesh towards the priest and the dark mage.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 4, 2003)

Ariel will come back after a few moments of thought in the chapel. "Well, I am fairly certain, and I believe that Father Antonio will realize this as well, that the Council, looking to place the blame and to pacify the people, will prosecute the former emperor. If that is the case, then we cannot hope to accomplish what we need to do with him in chains or worse. Now, I realize that one of us can offer him sanctuary, but it could mean the end of our careers. Also, one of our superiors may countermand that."

Ariel would like to talk to the head Priestess of her order regarding this.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 4, 2003)

Finnegan looked up from his Sword,first at ther Emperor, then at the others assembled.
'If need be, I can hide him. As you have all seen, I have a way with disguise...' 
Finn twirls his hat and sets it upon his head again, taking on the appearance of a young High Elf, his clothes stained with paint.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 5, 2003)

Actually, Ariel was goin to meet with the High Priestess while she was praying, I just didn't get it posted before you got back, so We'll assume you've spoken with her allready.  She trusts you like a daughter, and will not go against you, though she's unwilling to take the chance of giving him sanctuary herself, as she's allready somewhat unpopular with the council, and doesn't want to exagerate the problem.
Also, Father Antonio is well loved among his church.  After a few moments of reflection, you're both fairly certain that there would be few or no repurcussions from within your own orders.

I've rolled knowledge, diplomacy, etc, checks for everyone and nobody can think of any 'diplomatic solution' that would work other than A) granting sanctuary, B) letting the council have him or C) hiding him.  (Unless you yourselves come up with it, but nobody can think of any laws or 'tricks' that would help).  Also, it's been about 10 minutes since the messenger left, and the council's still waiting... As for finnegans proposal, its obvious that the emporers presence is known, so hiding him might not be effective.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 5, 2003)

"Well, it seems," begins Ariel,"that our only real chance is to grant him sanctuary. But which one of us, or both of us?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 5, 2003)

"I will grant him sanctuary. I think nobody would question the right of the church of Chrystalla the Merciful to harbor a person in need, no matter who he may be. Besides, that should give you more freedom in the political scenes, that you surely know better than me. I won't let them judge him, if that's their intention, but I wouldn't hide him unless it's strictly necessary. Rumors of suspicion may spread if he hides, and people wouldn't believe to his words."


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 5, 2003)

"Very well then, it is agreed. I respectfully appreciate your decision and thank you for your foresight. You are indeed an asset to your Goddess, and if their is anyway that I or my church can assist you, all you have to do is ask. I shall bear witness to your offer of sanctuary for the former Emperor. I think that I shall also ask my Mistress to do likewise."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 5, 2003)

Now that that is out of the way we must go to the council. making them wauit any longer can only cause trouble.  Tal moves to the door. where exactly is the council located?


----------



## Jemal (Jan 5, 2003)

You all know that the council lives in the Palace at the center of the city, which is where some of you were heading before the emporer made his first appearance being chased by the Fetchers.  Will is quiet through all of your talking, nodding as you decide his fate.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 5, 2003)

"I guess that we shouldn't keep the council waiting any longer," says Ariel. "Eventually they may just send some soldiers here to ensure that we have no trouble finding them. I suggest that we make our way, as Tal has suggested."


----------



## Uriel (Jan 5, 2003)

Finnegan nods, feeling like a man caught in a Bad dream, 'Aye, the Council seems our only recourse at this moment...'


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 5, 2003)

Auld seems confused as well.  Things have turned around so quickly - they are now helping the man they have sought for so long. 

He looks at Finn.  "Redirect it, lad - whatever we need to do to find the source of the evil will be worth it.  I know it seems hard, but this man was not the source.  We must remember that above all else.  And then we must drive this Beast from existence."


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 6, 2003)

Ariel will inform her Mistress as to what is going on and then suggest that they leave for the council. "The council is going to be very angry about the offer of sanctuary, so expect them to try to throw some curves at us, to keep us off of our feet. I believe that they will feel that someone needs to pay for what the former Emperor has done. It may be us since we are now protecting him."


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 6, 2003)

Auld nods.  "And I suspect that our choices may run to accepting his punishment, or finding another to punish.  I fear we will be seeking out this Beast ere long."


----------



## Uriel (Jan 6, 2003)

'Aye, friend Auldurveg, ever do you Council wisdom where my hotheadedness might bring Ruin.'


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 6, 2003)

Auldurveg grins.  "Yer father would nae let me do aught else, lad.  You are wise enough on yer own, though.  I just remind you of things you already know."


----------



## Jemal (Jan 7, 2003)

OK, so I take it you're all going to go to the Palace?  In that case: 

Ariel tells the high priestess (Who's name is Alise, in case anyone was wondering) and then you set off for the palace.  As you walk, you can feel all the stares on you, or more appropriately speaking, on HIM.  Most of you, however, are recognized as being important and powerful people, so nobody approaches, and you are soon walking down a quiet street with people lining the sides watching.  As you approach the palace, a group of soldiers, lead by the same captain who met you outside the city, approaches

"The council wishes for me to thank to for bringing his majesty this far.  As you are considered trustworthy people, you will be allowed to enter with him.  Follow me."  He then turns and walks into the palace.  Upon reaching the inner check-point, you are all asked to leave your wepons and any spell components there.  It would seem that their trust in you is not absolute...
Please post if you give up all weapons/items, etc or if you object or try to hide anything.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 7, 2003)

OoC:Well, since I don't go out as Finnegan, and the Hat of Disguise will hide my weapons, I'll keep my Sword and Daggers. 
I will switch to Crolmyr prior to exiting our little tet-a-tet with The Emperor, though, the 'Elf' did not enter after all.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 7, 2003)

Talisian will surrender all of his spell components and weapons. Grandfather's hand stays well hidden within his clothing.


----------



## drs (Jan 7, 2003)

Thomas shall surrender all his weapons, leaving them in (or near) his duffle bag and giving it to the guard.
"A naked man does not mean a safe man" he says with a grin.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 7, 2003)

Ariel will give up her mace, as it is the only weapon that she carries.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 7, 2003)

Auld will hand over his spear and his obvious spell components.  His armor stays in his pack.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 7, 2003)

Ariel laughs at Thomas' remark. "No but a naked man sometimes is a fine thing! Ha ha." Ariel's will stride into the council chamber looking like someone who has been annoyed at being interrupted while doing something important.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 9, 2003)

Father Antonio gives his backpack with the crossbow to guards, and walks into the council hall with a hand on Wil's shoulder, tying to comfort him. He'll be very respectful to the council members, but sturdy in his resolve.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 9, 2003)

Allright after giving up your weapons you are escorted to the council room, where the council is allready in session.  As you enter, the room goes quiet and all eyes turn to you.  The head councilman stands up as you are ushered to the middle of the room.  "Ah, I see you have deigned to appear with _his majesty_.  I don't suppose you would be willing to just hand him over to us, would you?  There are many deeds he needs to atone for, and much information we need to gather from him."

OOC: CS, feel free to post at any time looking for these guys


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 9, 2003)

(It's not really 'appropriate' yet. I'm still going door to door looking for an ex-adventurer friend of the Knights family that can send a message, and although you answered that, the timing is just 'wrong' for me.)


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 10, 2003)

Abesh shifts uncomfortably from foot to foot.  He's always thought of the council as the just and wise rulers of a great nation- the nasty tone is rather unexpected.  He keeps his silence, however, as he knows it's not his place to speak.  He casts his mind idly back to his entrance, where he handed over his sword and whip, but left his little bag of tricks otherwise unemptied.  He had been breifly tempted to provide a drumroll and fanfare for the group to enter to- it seemed only appropriate, for a former emperor, and he had both a trumpet and the magical means to sound drums- but he had been too nervous, and that had prevented him from carrying through on a plan that he otherwise wouldn't have hesitated to embark on.  Oh well, he'll keep the idea in mind....


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 10, 2003)

Ariel steps up to the plate....

"Oh my, my, my. Now that is not the council that _I_ know." Ariel lets that hang in the air for the briefest of seconds, to emphasize the point. "Wisdom, mercy, compassion. That is _our_ Kingdom, your graces. Perhaps a bit of what you do not know should be illuminated for your graces. Your enemy," she points towards the Empire, "is not here. You have the former Emperor, but he is not in control. You do not have that which pulls the strings. If you believe that the war is over because the former Emperor is here, you are wrong. You do, however, have a potential ally that has come seeking aid so that he may restore his people to a peaceful and stable way of life. I believe, your graces, that you should remember what our fair kingdom stands for. I believe that you should also realize, that the Grey Lady has given this man Sanctuary."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 10, 2003)

"That is indeed true; I, Antonio D'Este, Grey Priest and Judge of Candara, granted him sanctuary" Father Antonio says as he bows to the council "because he's not guilty of the crimes against our and his people. I can give you my word he won't lie to you, if you want to interrogate him. The true responsible, a threat both to us and the Keltic people, is an evil artifact who dominates the minds of men. It must be stopped."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 10, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *"That is indeed true; I, Antonio D'Este, Grey Priest and Judge of Candara, granted him sanctuary" Father Antonio says as he bows to the council "because he's not guilty of the crimes against our and his people. I can give you my word he won't lie to you, if you want to interrogate him. The true responsible, a threat both to us and the Keltic people, is an evil artifact who dominates the minds of men. It must be stopped." *



 Gustaf, waiting for the right moment enters the discussion already taking place, following up on Antonio's words...

"The Edilritter is the name. It is a singular quell artifact, thinking only of taking this world into itself. It is highly resistant to magic, accelerantly enhanced to increase magical potency, and has a gaping void for a soul. It can be traced back 60 years or more, to the father of a concealed friend of my own, who has met before the councils of this country long past. They tried to destroy 'the EGG' but failed to ever corner it. It escaped from Sergei Elexie, and has it's own purpose."

"I'm disturbed, Antonio, you say the Emporer was taken control of? This is the most direct act the egg has ever taken, to my knowledge. It seems appropriate that we hid the Emporer as far away from the Egg as possible, I will handle those arrangements alone. Father, you, and perhaps these friends may help me make that journey? Apparently it is impossible to contact the appropriate persons to handle this, so we must act quickly."

"Council do not doubt me, I speak with the utmost knowledge of the matter at hand. The EGG must be destroyed, and the existence of a military at it's hands is disguistingly dangerous. It will increase every spell they throw, every soldier's blade, and every last drain it can upon the sould of men."

At this point everyone notices that Gustaf ran in with his weapons still sheathed on himself. Whether they take insult to this or not,

"Please pardon my intrussion, my appologies. I am not fond of formallities, and being away from my weapon disgusts me. There are at least three matters at hand, the first being the hiding of this man, the second being the defeat of the invaders, the third being the disuasion of the power of the egg... _and the fourth..._"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 10, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *and the fourth..." *




Abesh waits with bated breath, looking at the strange man who has burst into the council chamber.

ooc:  Now finish that sentence.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 10, 2003)

Talisian listens with intrest. He will not speak unless he must.


----------



## drs (Jan 10, 2003)

Thomas looks to see if any guards come running in to tackle Gustaf . Other than that he does his norm and scours the surroundings for any assassins or what nots.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 10, 2003)

A few guards approach Gustaf but the head councilman waves them off as he looks expectantly at Gustaf.

OOC: Damit man don't do that!  I'm supposed to be the one droppign the bombs. *L*  j/k, I'm loving the interaction and story you guys are setting up.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 10, 2003)

"Now," Ariel begins, again directing her eyes towards the council, "do you see what we are dealing with? Do not be so quick to judge or to suggest action until all of the facts are known. The fight needs to be taken to the enemy, not the other way around. It seems," she waves her hand towards the group, "that the Gods have destined this group for some purpose, which is now clear. The focus must be on defending our people while we try to deal with this savage artifact which plans to dominate the world. The Former Emperor's son is now it's thrall, and it is towards his freedom and the freedom of all good people that we direct our efforts." She pauses for a moment, "Father Antonio and his Lady have given Sanctuary to the Former Emperor, in the hopes that it will provide us some answers that will help us defeat this evil. You should be greatful for his wisdom in this manner. Let us hope that we can find some weakness which can be exploited."


----------



## Uriel (Jan 16, 2003)

*BUMP*


----------



## Jemal (Jan 16, 2003)

OOC: Sorry guys, I was waiting for CS to finish his speech, and I kinda lost track of the thread...  SO CS, was that all Gustaf had to say? 
IC: 
The head councilman glances at Ariel, nodding in agreement "ah, yes, I beleive what you say to be true.  Perhaps we should send someone.. yourselves? to investigate this.. egg." He then looks at Gustaf "... And the fourth what?"


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 18, 2003)

"Yes," replies Ariel. "I think we had already agreed amongst ourselves that someone needed to go investigate this egg and I believe that we are in agreement that we shall be the ones to go."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 18, 2003)

Talisian steps forward (using diplomacy here if needed) Honored Sirs. I am Talisian De'Artain. Son of Hirio De'Artain Vizer to the king of the Realms of Ukko . I request we be outfited properly for this mission as the importance of our sucess determins the fate of your country. I also request humbly the use of your librarys to research this egg further. Tal will wait patiently for their reply. Spook jumps from his arms and starts rubbing up against Will's legs.

Edit: spelling


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 18, 2003)

Auld sits back, content to let Finn take the lead, and listens amusedly to the discussions flying between the "Elders."

He smiles, knowing the eventual outcome of the discussions.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 20, 2003)

The discussion carries on for a long while yet.. although just rulers, the council tends to be overly cautious and likes to talk through things (Sometimes nearly to death).
In the end though, it is decided that you will be sent as agents of Candara, and will be able to use your own discretion as to what to do once you are in 'enemy' territory.  Any actions taken by you that end the war prematurely will be seen as justified.  You will take the former emporer with you and the council will outfit you with any (non-magical) items you need, as well as doing anything they can to help you on your journey, including allowing Tal (And any others who wish to help him) unlimmited access to the libraries.

OOC: 
24 hours from this post the council meeting will end, anything else you need to ask the council ask in that time, and I'll answer it.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 20, 2003)

Tal will do heavy research into the "egg' and legends of the type. 
He will also lok into posession asking the clerics for advice on how to deal with a posessed person.


----------



## drs (Jan 20, 2003)

Thomas asks if he could acquire a map or some information on where the enemy forces are attacking and where they are stationed. Using this with a Knowledge (war) check and with the help of the others (namely Finnegan and the Emperor), and any military peoples in the council, he will try to deduce the best point to slip into the enemy nation.

Other than that he'll try to estimate the amount of distance to be traveled, with that how many days of travel. If it is a large distance Thomas will ask if the council could supply mounts for those that need them (Abesh being in that list, Thomas has his wings).


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 20, 2003)

Father Antonio will ask the council help making an antidote for the beats' poison, which could be beneficial to us and to Candara troops, offer Tal the help of his church about how to deal with possessions and asks his help finding a way to communicate with the council when we'll be in Kelt and a way to protect Wil from divinations.
"We need his advice, but it's obvious that the Eldritter is looking for him. This could jeopardize our mission. It shouldn't  know we're coming until it's too late."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 20, 2003)

I have not the power to cloak Will. I suggest we never call him the emporer again. there are ears everywhere. Tal goes back to his research.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 20, 2003)

Tal + Father Antonio- The only information you can get on the Eldritter egg is sketchy and old.  Vague information that you allready knew is the best you are able to come up with (Powerful, old, controls those strong in magic with manipulative promises, etc).  The only new piece of info you find is from one of the sages working with Father Antonio's church:
"There is a prophecy which foretells of the coming of the Chaos Beast.  From the descriptions the former Emporer gave of whatever hatched out of that egg, and its powers, there is a large chance this is that beast.  It is said that there will be only one chance to stop it, and only by combining peace and bloodshed, beauty and death, can it be stopped.  There is no reasoning with such a beast.  As for your questions on Possesion.. If this is truley that beast then only Love or a Pure Heart can defeat its control."

Father Antonio - After a few divinations it is decided that there is no antidote for this poison, but perhaps anti-toxins would help.
Communication: The 'Sending' spell would be your best bet here.  The leaders of each of the major religions in town can cast it if they need to get in touch with you, and you could pray for it to speak with your churches high priest, whom you are familiar with.
Protection from Divinations: There is a wizard just outside of town who may have an 'Amulet of Proof against Detection and Location', if you can convince him to give it up. (He's a rather paranoid fellow who beleives he is being spied on.)  Failing that, well... nobody has been able to come up with another idea, so best NOT to fail that.

Thomas - Unfortunately since the war just started yesterday and Candara is a peaceful nation not used to spying on people, there is little to no information on the enemy troops.  There are many locations where they have been sited since the war began, and obvious places that they would wait to capture just such a group as yourselves attempting to sneak in, but after a while poring over the maps you (And whoever helps you) are able to plot a course with a reasonable chance of getting you there undetected, one which will take little more than a week.  Mounts will be provided for anyone who needs them (Any non-magical equipment I said, so whatever you need that's not magical, including mounts and such... But no troops or guides.  You'll be going alone).


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 20, 2003)

Ariel will spend her time and go back to her temple to inform her superiors of the Council's decision and to ask her High Priestess if there is anything that she can add to or inform her of, before she leaves. She will then go tell her friends, notably Elsbeth, of her departure and that she will be gone for awhile, but to keep their eyes and ears open, and if any information can be found, to tell it to the High Priestess so that she may find a way to get the information to her in the field.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 20, 2003)

Tal will request a Masterwork Long sword and Masterwork Long bow.
He will also draft a letter to Anngel:
My Love,
I have been called into the service of the Peoples of Candara. We are to leave immediatly to find the demon egg that has been controling the son of the emporer of <tells her the story so far> Please advise my father of this matter. My beloved, I will return to you. Please know that my thoughts will be about you and the bliss that our love is to me.
Devoted until the end of time,
Talisian De'Artain


----------



## drs (Jan 21, 2003)

If no one else will Thomas will take care of the rest of the travel arrangements; mounts (including supply donkeys), food, water, and the misc. supply needs.

And a quick question, 'bout what time would it be now, afternoon?
Edit: Oh and I might as well get Thomas a mount for the trip, the price is right .


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 21, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *OOC: Sorry guys, I was waiting for CS to finish his speech, and I kinda lost track of the thread...  SO CS, was that all Gustaf had to say?
> IC:
> The head councilman glances at Ariel, nodding in agreement "ah, yes, I beleive what you say to be true.  Perhaps we should send someone.. yourselves? to investigate this.. egg." He then looks at Gustaf "... And the fourth what?" *



"You heard me? Hrm... well, let's leave it at that. We need to take insurance that the emporer is to be put in a safe place. I know of a place that is suitable... unless someone else has any recommendations?"



> "Yes," replies Ariel. "I think we had already agreed amongst ourselves that someone needed to go investigate this egg and I believe that we are in agreement that we shall be the ones to go."



"Ariel, be warned, the more you know-the less you will wish to know. If you have questions, I know where the answers are, but I refuse to find them myself, because of the danger."

-
-
-
-

Over the course of the alloted time, Gustaf will gradually let on to the individuals inside the group a few things. "Everyone, please understand that I'm um... indebted to quite a few people. Most of these people are considered traitors or rebels by the empire, and I cannot betray the heroes they are. So, I cannot say much, and I am already disciplined to be as afraid of thought readers as possible, but although you do not have the same binds as me, I need you to promise me that you will hold this secret to the grave, and learn to fear those who would seek to dampen your minds defenses."

Pauses, waiting for some degree of conformation. If he even spots a shadows movement, he will stop talking and walk away from the entire situation immediately in order to maintain his secrecy. Supposing he gets it,

"Inside the Empire, I have two friends that we should visit. First is Tycoon Will, whose name you cannot be permitted to speak. The second is a high ranking nobleman and general named Ventarbre. Yeah, that's right, master Ventarbre is working against the empire."

"Tycoon Will is tough as all hell, but he's in hiding. If we stop by his house, he will tell you the entire story of his father and friends. If we get into the capital, Ventarbre may be able to assist us in locating an entrance into the castle. I suppose these two could be helpful to you, so long as they havn't betrayed our cause with the pressures of living inside infected waters..."


----------



## Uriel (Jan 21, 2003)

Finnegan stood in the Hall, listening to the various speakers. A secretive nature had compelled him to keep his Name and True Nature a secret still, for one never knew where Spies lurked.
It seemed that soon they would all be traipsing into the Serpent's Den, back to the Capitol, a place he hadn't been to for some time. True, he did have a few contacts there, the ones that the Emperor hadn't ferreted out and tortured, killed in some bizarre vendetta that hadn't (at the time) made sense, but was making more and more sense now, though in a chilling manner. Finnegan looked on, listening to the council, silent still.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 21, 2003)

Talisian speaks to Gustaf privetly. I would know all there is to know of our enemy. I dare much and fear little.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 21, 2003)

Seeing Gustaf's seriousness, Ariel pledges her secrecy on the matter. "As for learning secrets and dangerous knowledge, I will leave that for the Arcanists. All I wish to know is whatever will aid us, nothing more, nothing less. The less I know the better." _By Aphrodite, what have I gotten myself into. Court intrigue and political manuevering are one thing, but this may be larger than all of us. Aphrodite protect us. _


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 21, 2003)

Auld smiles slightly, and speaks quietly to Finn.  "That one has a flair for the dramatic, eh lad?  As though he be the only one with secrets, and his be more dire than the rest.  I'd bet you could give him a lesson or two in keepin' secrets..."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 21, 2003)

Abesh nods, silently swearing himself to secrecy.

During the preperations to be made, Abesh sticks close to Thomas during the whole of the time, keeping uncharacteristically quiet, lost in thought.

At some point when he and Thomas are alone, he speaks up.  "I might be able to get that Amulet they talked about- the one that would hide the emp- will?  Some crazy old wizard shouldn't be too hard to convince."


----------



## drs (Jan 22, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *"I need you to promise me that you will hold this secret to the grave, and learn to fear those who would seek to dampen your minds defenses."
> 
> Pauses, waiting for some degree of conformation.*



"I sense you are an important man Gustaf and a good man, though your secret means little to me in truth, it is kept nonetheless. Though fear is something I will not hold. Still I will be cautious." Thomas says with a stern demeanor, trying to reassure Gustaf that he took heed to what was said.


			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> *At some point when he and Thomas are alone, Abesh speaks up.  "I might be able to get that Amulet they talked about- the one that would hide the emp- will?  Some crazy old wizard shouldn't be too hard to convince." *



"With your talent he shouldn't be" Thomas sprouts a friendly grin, and then rolls up a couple of maps. "If this amulet is really needed I'll go with you and you can spin some words. Though I have a feeling that it might take more than an amulet to protect Will..."

Thomas will then proceed to ask Gustaf about the amulet, "Gustaf, will we need the amulet that was talked of? If so Abesh and I are willing to retrieve it, best we shield the will from the eldritchus thing as soon as is possible.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 26, 2003)

(I think we can assume that we are almost ready to leave. I made the assumption that since we have free reign on mundane stuff, I have a horse and food/water for the trip, and other basics. Other than things like setup, my character's ready for our first big trip as a group.)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 26, 2003)

Tal gets a horse (and equipment for it) as well as a Long sword and long bow with 40 arrows (all Master Work if available.) rations and camping gear. He then gets ready to leave waiting and chatting with Gustaf.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 26, 2003)

Ariel will get a riding horse and a pack horse, camping gear, spices for food and some extra crossbow bolts and a MW light crossbow if possible.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 27, 2003)

Allright, Sorry for the long delay, That happens occasionally with me (As any of you in other games with me will know).  If I seem to have forgotten about you, just post a reminder.

For now, we'll assume you all get your travelling gear and such, just post what you're getting during your next post.  You're leaving in the morning, so you all get the normal benefits of a 1 night sleep (For any of you who have damage, heal 6HP)

IC: The council meeting has ended and you have all gone your seperate ways to meet the next day ready for action.  When morning comes, you meet at Ariel's church, ready for departure.

OOC: If there are any other last-minute things, do them now.  When you're ready to leave, post something to that effect and when at least 4 of you have posted ready to go, I'll start the travelling unless someone is actively doing something else at the time.  It's aprox 7/8 AM


----------



## drs (Jan 27, 2003)

Ugh... Yeah, well then two riding horses for Thomas and Abesh and two pack horses (loaded up with food, water, and camping supplies). Other than that, just some maps of the areas to be traveled in.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 27, 2003)

Gustaf will get a horse, preferably a light warhorse (he's an admirer of a fine and elegant steed), food and water for himself and the horse, About six heavy cloaks (never know when someone needs a blanket, a horse needs a cover, or your cloak is all bloody from your/their blood), a little more ammunition for his crossbow (20), some light armor (leather) for those dextrous adventures, a silvered dagger for those close combat situations or being disarmed, some basic adventuring stuff (rope, grapling hook, disguise kit, lamp, torches (x6), waterproof sack (for those rations, I guess this would be the same as an inside-out waterskin with a bigger hole in the top), a map (so we at least know the exact length of this trip), some of that Candaran Wine he was asking about earlier, some extra clothing of a poor design (for disguising), and a haircut (to keep his recognition as low as possible).

That should cover it, if someone makes notes of something I havn't that we will all need, I'd probably buy that as well.

Gustaf comes down from the barber after an hour of nit-picking his groomer and goes to test out his new 'look' on the ladies, and see if it's not too odd to be respected by the guys.

(Gustaf's hair is now about 2 inches long, making him look a whole lot less feminine than before, but at the same time hiding his aristocratic upbringing.)


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 27, 2003)

Ariel's exact list:

MW Light Crossbow
20 Bolts
Pack Horse
Riding Horse with tack and harness
spare blanket
Assorted packets of spices for cooking
iron skillet
4 days of rations
extra waterskin
8 sunrods


Ariel will spend the evening in prayer and will be up in the morning at sunrise, giving Elsbeth instructions on having some of the junior priestesses and herself keeping eyes and ears on the city, and the council. She is to report any important stuff to our High Priestess. Ariel tells Elsbeth that should she be unable to return, that she has recommended her to take her place within the Church Hierarchy.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 27, 2003)

Finnegan will take an extra Light Warhorse, another Quiver of arrows (Master Worked if possible), a ream of paper and new pens and quills,2 weeks rations and 3 more water skins.
Is a Spyglass ok? It is non-magical, and we could use one.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 28, 2003)

Auld will request only a war horse, rations, and spell components.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Jan 28, 2003)

"Eldritter," corrects Abesh.  "Right?" he asks for confirmation, turning to Gustaf.

edit: This is Thomas.  Forgot to log out of the damned Star Wars Iconic Sreen name.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 29, 2003)

Sitting very uncomfortably on the horse, Talisian says;Where are we going from here Will?


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 29, 2003)

Ariel has traded in her usual attire, which are lacy dress-type things, for some riding leathers and boots. "You didn't think I would ride side saddle did you? I may be a lady, but, oh hell, who are we kidding?" she laughs.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 29, 2003)

Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> *"Eldritter," corrects Abesh.  "Right?" he asks for confirmation, turning to Gustaf.
> *



"Yes, the Edilritter. A little mispronounced, but you know the word. Well, Hopefully that idiot merchant will deliver my map to me soon. It's a simple matter of drawing a straight line between Candara and the Empire, and then taking a route that avoids that straight line at all cost, to avoid the army that is... We can't confront them outright, though I doubt the casual soldier could do anything while I have this blade..."

Grabs the hilt, admires the grip of his family blade.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 29, 2003)

You gather in front of the temple, with all your stuff includind the map, a spyglass, and Will (Who has, to his great releif, recovered his horse.. which seems to be a little worse for the wear but still alive.)  Will seems happier to see the horse than he has been since you met him, and begins whispering soothingly into its ear.

Tal recognizes that this horse is a magical beast, and is Will's familiar.

Assuming you're all heading on your way : 

You journey through candaran lands for a few days as you approach the border, stoping in out of the way camps each night.  As you close on the border, however, you skirt past several enemy camps.  The desire to strike a blow against them is great, but you all know the importance of your mission will not allow for such things.  You also now know that most of them are good people, doing this only because they have been manipulated by the beast that has overtaken their land.

A day into their land, it is getting harder to avoid the patrols.  As you are camped on the 6th day, travelling through a heavily wooded area (I'm assuming you post watches), the second watch of the night hears a scraping nearby, and then you are all awakened by a horrible scream in the darkness.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 29, 2003)

Auld bolts awake, having memorized combat spells once they reached the wilderness.

He quickly casts True Strike on himself, and peers out into the darkness, making sure Finn is awake as well.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 29, 2003)

Spook will wander in the direction of the scream. Tal will cast Mage Armor on himself


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 29, 2003)

Ariel will throw her mithril shirt on and load a crossbow bolt.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 29, 2003)

Father Antonio, probably awake and armored thanks to his ring of sustenance, stands up and quickly lights his lantern.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 29, 2003)

NOTE:
Anyone who needs to put on their armour (And no I don't allow you to sleep in armour unless you have the "Sleep in armour" feet) remember the table in the PHB... light armour (including Mithral shirt) takes 1 minute to don, 5 rounds to don hastily.
It keeps getting higher the heavier you go.

Now who'd putting their armour on and who's not?


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 29, 2003)

Seeing as how Ariel has a 10 dex, I'm still going to don my armor.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 29, 2003)

If I was sleeping, I'll put on my armor. But I sleep only 2 hours per night, so if I was awake, I'm already wearing it.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 29, 2003)

OoC:You should figure out who would have been on Watch, as that person would have their armor on, at least.

IC: Finnegan draws his blade and (unarmored) looks about for whatever is out there...

OoC:Jemal, I can't find the OoC thread anywhere, and I don't have a complete version of Finnegan on my comp (had some probs recently). Could you please post a link to it? I might want to cast a spell. Thanks.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 29, 2003)

[ooc: Tal needs only 4 hours sleep and with Spook could do an entire watch by themselves.]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 29, 2003)

(Can someone tell me if there is a penalty for wearing leather to sleep? It's armor check penalty is 0, and I'm thinking the penalty is related to the affects of sleeping in armor.)


----------



## Grenier (Jan 29, 2003)

Thomas darts up and unsheathes his longsword. Having slept in his cloak he commands it straight away to give him the power of flight. Grabbing his potion belt he launches up in the air and tries to make out what is causing the disturbance.

Edit: Woops, sorry wrong ID, it's drs as Thomas.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 30, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *(Can someone tell me if there is a penalty for wearing leather to sleep? It's armor check penalty is 0, and I'm thinking the penalty is related to the affects of sleeping in armor.) *



Oh, and if it's important, Gustaf would always be with his sword, and heavily 'cushioned' with both pillow and thick rug to lay his bedroll out on. If he would believe there to be a threat, he would likely draw up the blade and take to some cover if at-all possible. He would engage anyone in melee if caught in a surpise-attack, only disengaging if the opponent wounds him in the first round (at least 6hp damage minimum), in which case he would step back and unleash a bardic spell.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 30, 2003)

Auld doesn't worry about donning armor (Called armor is your friend), but has cast true strike, and has his longspear nearby.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 30, 2003)

OODM: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=32693
Here's the Rogues Gallery.

And the actual rules are : Anything with an Armor Check Penalty of -5 or more makes you automatically fatigued the next day.  My added rule : You don't get enough rest to heal if you sleep in armour (Without the feat).  So you don't get any healing during your sleep no matter what the armor check penalty. PLUS you're fatigued if it's Medium or Heavy Armour.

IDM: 
Licthenhart and Tal were awake, everyone else was asleep.
Ariel starts putting on her armour.
many of you start looking around, but can't tell where the scream came from.. Everything is silent now except what noise you are making... unnaturally silent.
Thomas flying around can't make out any more than the rest of them.
Gustaf gets up and hides behind a tree.

Nothing happens for a few moments, and you begin to think you may have imagined it...


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 30, 2003)

Father Antonio casts _detect thoughts_ and searches the direction he assume the scream came from for any conscious thoughts.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 30, 2003)

Tal will cast detect magic and search the campground and the air above them.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 30, 2003)

Abesh leaps to his feet and looks blearily around, pulling his whip from his backpack, along with a small piece of wire.  Holding the bit of copper, he casts _Message_ between himself and Thomas.  "You want I should give us a search light, boss?" his mouths, knowing Thomas will hear him clearly and be able to respond in kind.

If Thomas answers yes, he casts _Dancing Lights_ and sweeps the four lights in an expanding cone towards where he thought the sound was.


----------



## Grenier (Jan 30, 2003)

Thomas a little confused plays into Abesh's magic, "Top idea kid, saves me from using my potion."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 31, 2003)

Sweeping the glowing spheres back and forth like a searchlight, Abesh mutters "What potion, Boss?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 31, 2003)

Gustaf picks up his crossbow and loads a bolt. He holds the crossbow in his off-hand (by the bolt and load, not by the handle) and his sword in his primary hand (by the handle).

"I'll try and flank them, where are they?"

Gustaf waits for someone to identify the direction, and as soon as he has it, he will fleetly run through the woods so as to get ahead of the opposition and cut them off, whatever they may be.


----------



## Grenier (Jan 31, 2003)

"Night seeing! Abesh." Thomas says and then pays close attention to the areas being illuminated by Abesh's spell.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 31, 2003)

OODM: As I said nobody can pinpoint the location, So I'll just assume you search in different directions to speed it up.
Grenier - Message can be 1 person/lvl (Plus you), so if you wanted Abesh could include others in it, too.  It's the best co-ordinating spell there is.

BTW, if anyone hasn't posted yet (I think that's everyone but Ariel, though) just post something like 
"Last turn: Action
This round: Action"

IDM: 
Father Antonio and Tal face north and east respectively, keeping their companions behind them so as not to inerfere in the spells, but neither detects anything yet.  
Spook is looking around, too, but sticks close to Tal, who's getting a very distinct feeling of unease from his perceptive familiar.

Abesh, seeing 2 people concentrating magically the other way, sends his lights out to the Southwest while Thomas watches from above.

Gustaf awaits in the middle, ready to sprint in whichever direction his companions reveal to be where the sound came from.

Nobody has detected/seen anything this round, and it's still silent except for you.


----------



## drs (Jan 31, 2003)

Thomas turns his attention back to the group quickly. "Eh... Will you still with us?" he says, hoping he gets some reply.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 31, 2003)

Ariel will cast Detect Magic and do a concentrated sweep around the campsite (as far as the range will go) to make sure that something using magic isn't amongst us or hiding near us.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 31, 2003)

Gustaf's still ready to flashbang and shoot his opponents before ripping them apart with his blade.

Whispered to himself: "May god have mercy for that soul which will be tattered on this day, forsaken are thine enemies, whom use the innocent as shields and martyrs for their most unholy cause. Holy vengeance shall have it's bladeful wrath upon thee, for all whom would stand against the good of the people of this sinful nation. May my life be as if unto a horror for these decietful creatures."


----------



## Uriel (Jan 31, 2003)

OoC:Jemal, could you point out the actual OoC thread for Intrigue? I can't seem to locate it.
Finnegan is there, I suspect. (Damn my computer!)


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 1, 2003)

ooc: Re: wispering wind.  My caster level is only 3, so torn between choosing any one of his companions, Abesh ignored the problem.  Which was silly of him/me.  Hmph.  Should've thrown the Emperor in there too, but too late.

Ic:  Seeing nothing immediatly nearby, Abesh will spend the time until the spell runs out sweeping ever farther outwards.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 1, 2003)

OODM: I don't know where the OOC thread is, you'll have to look farther down the pages for it, sorry.

IDM:

As you continue searching(You all carry out your searches with no results), William casts a spell of his own, and looks around frantically.  He suddenly stabs a finger in the air, pointing in the direction of Thomas and shouting "They're Invisible! Look out!"

Ariel, turning at the shout, detects a brief hint of magic, at the very end range of her spell to the south, but it dissapears almost before she realizes it's there.


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 1, 2003)

Auld curses, moves next to Finn, and prepares to strike against anything that should descend near himself or Finn, keeping his ears open.

OOC:  OOC is here


----------



## Uriel (Feb 2, 2003)

Finnegan keeps his eyes peeled, scanning for any sign of an enemy.
Finnegan will cast Bless as he waits.

OoC:My spells are 
Orisons: Detect Magic, Resistance,Resistance.
1st Level: Bless(used),Doom, Random Action.


----------



## drs (Feb 2, 2003)

Thomas will take heed to Will's warning and goes on the defensive, though he still takes a swing at the air hoping for a lucky hit.

OOC: Fighting Defensively, and an attack at the square in front of him.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 2, 2003)

Ready to crack his whip at the first sign of trouble, Abesh stands next to Thomas and keeps an eye out.

ooc: If anything reveals itself by attacking within range, Abesh will snap at (readying an action to do so if nothing happens before his turn).


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 3, 2003)

Ariel will go defensive, keeping an eye and ears out for anything that may sound out of place.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 3, 2003)

Gustaf readies an action to cast sleep in the exact direction of the first group member attacked, so that the radius of the spell is just outside of that party members range, hoping that maybe the spell will deal with the opposition if they are small in number, however, if the enemy attacks and is revealed, Gustaf will instead choose to fire a bolt and drop his crossbow to the side before moving forwards 30 feet.

"So, they'd have us at each other? But where did that scream come from?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 3, 2003)

Father Antonio runs back to the south and project his spell in the general direction of Thomas and Abesh, while shouting at Will to get near him.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 3, 2003)

Father Antonio rushes over to the side and looks up, detecting strange, chaotic thoughts that make no sense.
Tal stands confused for a moment
Abesh stands underneath Thomas (Who's 30' in the air), looking around for enemies
Ariel is putting the final straps on her armour. (You can act next round)
Thomas feels something rake across his back(8 damage), and feels air rush past his face as something misses from that direction.  Below, you all see one of the Fetchers appear behind Thomas as it slashes him.  Fortunately the stinger hasn't swung around yet.
Seeing the beastie make an appearance, Abesh snaps his whip up at it, but finds that it's too great a distance even for his lengthy weapon, which snaps upwards but is short by almost 10'.
William rushes over to Father Antonio and starts casting another spell.. soon another fetcher appears outlined, though still invisible, in red flames about 10' from Thomas, but still 30' in the air.
Thomas, ready to duck and cover, is a bit late as he feels the pain across his back.  Turning quickly though, he manages to slash his sword across the Beasts arm, leaving a wicked cut(8 dmg to Fetcher1)
Gustaf, seeing two targets, decides to forgoe his sleep (As they are on seperate sides of his ally), and fires a bolt at the seemingly flaming one, the arrow lodging into what might be a leg, helping to point out where the creature is (7 damage), then moves forward until he's almost directly under the aerial battle.
Auld moves over to Finnegan as Finn calls a blessing for his allies (Everyone but Thomas, who is.. as posted several times before.. 30' above his friends facing two deadly monsters by himself)

OOC:
Currently:
Order/Damage/Position(Relative to fireplace.. think square grid map, with fireplace taking up 5' sqare in middle)

Antonio/0/20' north
Tal/0/20' east (Spook right beside)
Ariel/0/5' north
Fetcher1/8/30' above, 5' east, 5' South
Fetcher2/7/30' above, 10' north
Abesh/0/5' east
Will/0/ 20' north, 5' east
Thomas/8/30' above, 5' east
Gustaf/0/5' east
Auld/0/10'South, 5'West
Finnegan/0/10' South


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 3, 2003)

Seeing only two critters, Auld is not all that worried.  He points at the one limned in flames, and calls out a magic missle, then moves to stay near to Finn.


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 4, 2003)

Ariel will fire her light MW crossbow at one of the Fetchers. "Hmm, never used one o' these before. Can't be all that hard, can it?"


----------



## drs (Feb 4, 2003)

Thomas dodges towards the closest beast and attempts to plunge his sword into it. He then descends to the ground, trying to keep himself safe from friendly fire.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 4, 2003)

Gustaf tosses his crossbow to the side, keeping his grip on his blade. He makes note that these creatures could use a sound slice, but they are still too far up to really engage the way he wants them.

If they move within range of a melee attack, those fools will find my blade in them, but if they maintain their distance, Gustaf will be forced to use his sound-bursts almost inneffectively to scathe one of them, as he doesn't want to waste any time loading his crossbow (he consideres the mechanism clumsy and outdated).


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 4, 2003)

Tal will cast magic missile at Fetcher 1.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 5, 2003)

Finnegan will take up hgis Bow and launch an arrow at Fetcher 1.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 6, 2003)

Father Antonio asks the Mother of Peace to protect his companions from the poison of the beasts. (e.g. spend a turn undead attempt to grant everyone in 60' +2 sacred bonus to Fort saves)


----------



## Jemal (Feb 6, 2003)

Father Antonio prays to the lady, clasping his symbol tight, and a wash of light spreads out, touching all of his companions.
Tal flings bolts of magical energy at the visible Fetcher, they slam into it painfully
Ariel finds that they indeed are a bit hard to use, as she takes aim at the outlined fetcher and pulls the trigger, only to have the string snap (Crit miss, rolled for badstuff)
Fetcher1 swings its tail at Thomas, who manages to just barely dodge it
Fetcher2 turns around and strikes him in the back with it's own tail, however, sending waves of pain and a slight sickening feeling through him (8 damage, 3 con damage), and causing the second fetcher to appear visible, though still outlined in faerie fire.
Abesh holds his whip ready for one of the beasties to enter range.
Will throws an arrow at the one that just struck Thomas, and amid flight it starts streaking forward, turning black as it strikes into the creature with a loud HISS. (Melfs acid arrow)
Thomas stabs at the one who missed him, scoring a minor hit before he drops downwards.  Both beasts take swings at him with their claws but fail to hit as he lands on the ground near the fire.
Gustaf grins as he sees an opening, and drops a burst of sound between the two wretched creatures, causing them both to shriek in pain.  One of them falls to the ground.
Auld flings magical energy at the last remaining one, scoring it painfully
Finnegan draws his bow and, aiming carefully, places an arrow through the last creatures neck.  It falls with a THUMP to land on the fire, sending embers all over the place and putting out the fire (Everyone takes 2 points fire damage, and the fire is now out)

The forest remains silent as the night looms darker, and Thomas can feel the insidious poison working through his veins, though it doesn't seem as bad as it did when if first entered.. Perhaps father Antonio's prayer was more succsesful than he thought.


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 6, 2003)

Auld laughs heartily.  "Well, lads and lasses, that was quick, eh?  Everyone alright, then?"


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 6, 2003)

"Crap! I knew it wouldn't be this easy." Ariel drops the crossbow in disgust. She heads over to Thomas, "let's take a look at that wound, shall we." She casts Cure Moderate (2d8+7) on Thomas.

Currently Memorized Spells

0-Detect Magic, Read Magic, Light, Guidance
1-Cure Light Wounds (d), Cure Light Wounds x2, Divine Favor, Sanctuary
2-Hold Person (d), Cure Moderate Wounds x3, Lesser Restoration
3-Suggestion (d), Cure Serious Wounds, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III


----------



## Jemal (Feb 6, 2003)

OODM: I have a favour to ask of you.  The current combat is over, but from now on could you each include your current HP(total-Damage) somewhere whenever you post?  I can keep track of it myself, but this would just make it much easier.
Also, Thomas is currently down 3 con, meaning his Max HP has been reduced by 12, and then damage subtracted.
Here's what I've got for everyone right now, just so you all know:

Name: Max HP-Damage=Current HP
Antonio: 44-0=44
Tal: 19-0=19 & Spook: 9-0=9
Ariel: 39-0=39
Abesh: 27-0=27
Thomas: 43(Usually 55)-16=27
Gustaf: 38-0=38
Auld: 43-0=43
Finnegan: 32-0=32

I'll post any damage/healing you get (Anyone who wants to drink potions, cast spells, etc, to heal, just post it and as usual I'll post the results)

Also, Uriel, can you get Finnegan posted to the Rogues gallery, pls?  I keep having to go searching for him in the ooc thread.. He's on page 2 of it, btw.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 7, 2003)

Heh, alright then. Back to posting a bit of stat-block for you like I had planned.

Gustaf, being a man of intent, will take his blade and rend the creatures each through the stomach, and then quickly wipe his blade clean and proceed to put it away. He then gathers his crossbow, puts it to his side again, and settles his belt.

"My god, this armor is so light. I love it!"

Gustaf proceeds to watchdog the area, as best he can.

"See what you can do about that venom, we can't have him turning to stone on us, or some such. I highly suspect that whatever venom they use, it could kill a man."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 7, 2003)

Antonio examines Thomas' wound and declares "I can clean it of the poison, and make it less painful, but I can't remedy to the damage the poison has already done. Not until tomorrow. Can you, sister Ariel?"


----------



## Grenier (Feb 7, 2003)

Thomas retracts his wings. "Your help is appreciated Ariel, Father Antonio" he says nodding approvingly to both.


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 7, 2003)

Ariel turns to Father Antonio, "Nay, I cannot do anything for the poison until tomorrow as well."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 7, 2003)

OOC: National Acrobat, Lesser restoration would work.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 7, 2003)

Will? Do you know if we have been officialy spotted by the beast or do the fetchers not have communication with the beast? Tal looks over Spook to see if his companion has been harmed and soothes the cat's feelings.


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 7, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *OOC: National Acrobat, Lesser restoration would work. *



 Well I'll be. I hadn't read that close enough. I thought it only worked against energy drain, etc. Now I feel like a dweeb 

"Oh yes, I can take care of that." Ariel clasps her holy symbol to her bosom, and sings a gentle hymm to Aphrodite, casting Lesser Restoration on Thomas to remove the effects of poison. "That should do the trick." Ariel turns to the rest of her friends, "he should be ok."


----------



## Jemal (Feb 7, 2003)

Will looks at the beasts "No, Fetchers are fairly stupid beasts.. What worries me is that when I left they did not have the ability to turn themselves invisible... Either they have evolved the ability rather quickly, or someone has enspelled these particular ones recently.."

Meanwhile Ariel easily removes the effects of the poison, and Thomas feels good except for his wounds (16 damage still, but Con damage gone).


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 8, 2003)

"Very good, Sister Ariel, now a final touch and you'll be fine, Thomas."

Father Antonio asks again for the intervention of the Grey Lady to heal their companion's wounds.

OOC: I trade Delay Poison for a Cure Moderate Wounds, 2d8+6.


----------



## Grenier (Feb 8, 2003)

"Again I thank you both." 

"Would these Fetchers have been sent directly to hunt you down Will? Or are these merely patrols?" Thomas says as he looks over the surroundings for signs of any more.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 8, 2003)

Antonio heals Thomas, feeling the power course through him as the wounds close. (14 damage healed)
Will shakes his head uncertainly "They may be after me, or they may be part of a patrol.. We are inside the Empires territory now.


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 8, 2003)

Ariel winks at Thomas, "no problem, just aiding the cause the way that I know how." Ariel turns to Will. "Are you telling us that things like those," she points at the dead fetchers, "are normal guards in this country? I assume that there are worse out there?"


----------



## Uriel (Feb 9, 2003)

OoC: Jemal, I looked through both pages of the rogues gallery and I didn't see a thread for Intrigue...I have him ready to post of I see where, however.
Also, you have several of us at full HP, yet you said that we had all taken 2 HP damage from fire when the Fetcher fell into our campfire.

IC: Finnegan will add his meagre Healing to the group if any needs it.

OoC:I can convert 2 spells to Cure Light Wounds 1D8+1, let me know if anyone needs it.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 9, 2003)

Abesh just smiles at the offer and brushes himself off a bit.  "Thanks, but I think I'll be allright."  He turns to Will, hoping the answer is "no".  "So, will those things alert all the rest, or do they have to communicate face to face like the rest of us?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 9, 2003)

OOC: Our Rogue's Gallery thread is here


----------



## Jemal (Feb 10, 2003)

Will shakes his head regretfully "Unfortunately, those are just the outlying border guards.. We have many created and summoned monsters roaming around.  They stay in their nests during the day unless ordered out, so people can usualy leave their cities during the day."
He glances over at the dead bodies, which are starting to stink very badly and quickly "They tend to decompose rather quickly, I'ld suggest we leave before the stench attracts something more formidable."

As he finishes speaking, Ariel and Tals eyes widen as they both feel a magical sense watching and listening, and Spooks hair stands on end as he hisses at the air
(OOC: Tal and Ariel just noticed someone scrying on them.  Ariel can heal Thomas if she wants, he has 16 damage and nobody else is hurt.  Just say how many spells.. After you deal with this scriar, of course.)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 10, 2003)

OOC: Shouldn't Thomas be nearly his max? You said I healed him 14 hp.


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 10, 2003)

"Whoa, let's watch what we say here, I get the feeling that we are being watched. Anyone else feel that?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 10, 2003)

Father Antonio immediately raises Will's hood. 
"Ough, I can't stand that stench. Let's find another place to camp. I don't want to stink like that tomorrow at the wedding." he says loudly in keltic, to make sure every listener hears it.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 10, 2003)

Tal looks around for the Scrying sensor (like a floating eye or something.) We are being watched!


----------



## Jemal (Feb 13, 2003)

Sorry, Thomas should have only 2 damage, thanks lichtenhart.

Nobody can see the sensor, but Ariel and Tal can still sense it watching them, And Father Antonio has sugested you get away from the (Undeniably foul) stench of the allready decaying bodies.


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 13, 2003)

"I think," begins Ariel, "that leaving this area would be a good idea, not just to get away from the stench. I believe that there are better places for us to rest ourselves. I still," Ariel looks around, "sense that we are being scryed."


----------



## Uriel (Feb 13, 2003)

'Aye, let us away from this foul smelling place, I am sure that there are more pleasant places to camp afore we reach The Wedding.' <Crolmyr> nods, beginning to gather his things as well.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 14, 2003)

Tal picks up his things and packs. He will follow Ariel's lead until I am ablr to post again. (Sorry it is taking me so long to post guys.. horrible time for me. need to loose this job if I'm to play!)


----------



## Jemal (Feb 15, 2003)

As you move away from the area, some of you still tired, Tal and Ariel sense the sensor leave.. It would seem your charade may have worked.

Where do you head to now?


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 15, 2003)

"I do believe," Ariel begins, "that our watcher has stopped for the moment. As to where to go, I will leave that up to those who are more familiar with the area and the terrain."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 21, 2003)

*bump*


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 22, 2003)

(Jemal, do you want me to just start rambling on with description and direction, or should I not assume to much about the area? I need permission this time, as I don't want to accidently change anything (or look like an idiot), and at the same time I have no idea how I can direct the group, but I don't mind doing it.)


----------



## Jemal (Feb 24, 2003)

Go ahead and ad-lib it if you feel like it.  Everybody knows the general route you guys were planning on taking, but you may be feeling like changing that what with the fact that you may've been detected.


----------

